# Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

Ich war heut scannen, und habe ein paar der schönsten Bilder meiner unendlichen Galerie für euch zusammengestellt

  Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig Spaß daran.
  Ihr könnt ja auch welche dazu stellen.
  Dann wird das ein sehr bunter Therad.:m

  Also,nun gets los:


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Und gleich weiter:


----------



## Julian (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Angeber

nee im ernst, schöne fische  #r


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

würde mir die bilder auch gerne anschauen aber das geht irgendwie bei mir nicht.

habe nur gefunden das in der nachricht (miniaturansichten der anhänge...)


bitte helft mir weiter
will auch mal schöne fische sehen#r


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Damits noch bissel Bunter wird:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

habs rausgefunden.

tolles teil  RESPECT#6 

PH und extra PH


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Paar hab ich noch:


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Langsam wirds eng:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jetzt hast dus geschaft ich würd am liebsten gleich angeln fahren#r


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Noch geht was
 Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

hast du mit den Köderfischen auf den Fotos auch was gefangen :q :q ? 

ne, mal im Ernst, herrlichste Stachelritter !!


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hecht habe ich auch ein paar für euch zusammengestellt:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Auch noch schöne barsche da wird man ja neidisch.

Die großen angle ich auch sehr gerne#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Mei größter Barsch und Hechte:


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Und den rest auch noch:


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

So das wars fürs erste,weitere Bilder kommen dämnächst.
 Viel Spaß beim scrollen.
 euer Zanderseb:m


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zandersepp,

ich hab schon gesehen, wir müssen mal zusammen los, vielleicht lern ich dann auch mal das Spinnfischen richtig :q


----------



## Reisender (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Mensch meister,Zanderseb

Gibt es überhaupt noch fisch bei dir in der region?????#6  #6 

Haste alles weg gefangen du Lümmel#r #r 


Gruß
Reisender       Beifall , Beifall  :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jo Franz,können wir tun.
  Komm her die Zander warten. Hatte Gestern 2 stück auf Gummi 53 und 60 cm.
  Bilder gibts nächste Woche.#4

 Franz! dein Aal war ja auch nur megageil :k


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

wenns möglich ist würde ich mich da mit anschließen?????????????


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@zanderseb super bilder#6 , schöne fischis#r ! 

mfg.#h


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

Ja klar, mal im Herbst... denn bis Anfang Oktober bin ich angeltechnisch schon ausgebucht  und dann gehts erstmal nach Norge... aber danach hätt ich bestimmt Zeit


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ach ja ,hätt ich fast vergessen.
  Mei größter Aal von 93 cm.
  Aale scann ich später mal ein.


 Ok Franz  meld dich wenns so weit ist


----------



## soeketroete (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Tolle Fische, tolle Photos! (Der Aal ist nur krass...!!!)


----------



## Rausreißer (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Echt Klasse,
mehr kann man dazu wirklich nicht sagen #r 
R.R.


----------



## Elbe-Fan (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

gratulation!!! das ist ja mal eine tolle Sammlung .Prima Bilder, da kommt die Angellust gleich wieder hoch.

Petri  willi


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wow,
da bin ich Platt,

tolle Fische, hast du eine Zuchtstation in der Nähe oder ist dein Hausgewässer wirklich so gut?


Wahnsinn, Glückwunsch zu so tollen Fängen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Auch von mir ein kräftiges  #r  zu diesen tollen Fängen und natürlich auch zu diesen tollen Pic`s.  #6


----------



## Guen (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Super Fische Zanderseb  #r !

Gruss Guen


----------



## RENEHH20 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Da kann ich mich den Glückwünschen nur anschließen#r Echt fantastische Bilder.Mach weiter so !!!!

Viel Petri


Rene


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Meine Hausgewässer ???:q die kannst voll in die Tonne treten.
  Das sind unterbesetzte Karpfentümpel.
  Ich fahre zum Angeln überall hin.
  Mein weitestes Gewässer liegt 260 km von mir Entfernt.

  Bei uns gibt es nur die Pöhl als Alternative.
  Doch dort ist es mir zu blöde geworden.
  Ständig Strafzettel am Auto,die Spinnen die Pöhlis.#d

  Zur Zeit ist die Elbe eines meiner Lieblinge.
  Doch auch Stauseen,Talsperren,Baggerlöcher,Wheier.
  Jedem Gewässer lassen sich mit ein wenig Mühe die besten Fische entlocken.#6


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Noch geht was
> Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.#6


 Der letzte Barsch ist klasse !!! 
 Wie groß/schwer war der ???
 schöne Bilder !!!!   :m


----------



## Zanderseb (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Er war 51 cm groß und 1640 gramm schwer.

 Er hängt jetzt als Ganzkörperpräperat an meiner Wand.
 Ein Gigantisches teil für die Ewigkeit Erhalten.:l


----------



## hechtler (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Zanderseb......
Du hast ja schon ganz schön abgeräumt ....alle Achtung...wirklich gute Fische  #r ...Doch leider wohl alles nur Leichen, oder?....Schade...
Die schönsten Bilder gibts von lebenden Fischen..sorry!!!
gruß hechtler


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				hechtler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zanderseb......
> Du hast ja schon ganz schön abgeräumt ....alle Achtung...wirklich gute Fische  #r ...Doch leider wohl alles nur Leichen, oder?....Schade...
> Die schönsten Bilder gibts von lebenden Fischen..sorry!!!
> gruß hechtler


Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich solch eine "Leichensammlung" zu bieten hätte! Da kam doch wohl nicht der Neid durch? #c 
Ich kann Dir nur meinen  #r  aussprechen für die super Fotos von den tollen Fischen! Hast Du die Zander alle mit GuFi gefangen? Ich habe es heute leider erfolglos getestet.


----------



## NorbertF (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Super Dinger Zanderseb!
Echt stark.
Und hat sogar fast zwei Seiten gedauert bis der erste Nörgler/Neider auftaucht 
Weiter so Zanderseb! Wenn ich schon selber nix fang, dann seh ich wenigstens gern Bilder.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jo - bei dem Barsch lohnt sich das schon !!!!!  #6
  Hoffe ich bekomme dieses Jahr auch nochn paar schöne Bilder hin ....   #a    Weiter so !


----------



## sveeen (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

also wenn die berufsfischer solche fische fangen würden könnten sie ihe geschäft immer auf vergoldeten  klos verrichten#r

 habe dieses jahr aber auch schon einen kapitalen zander von 50 cm gefangen(mein erster)!

 aber wirlich klasse fische!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hechtler (15. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Ihr lieben,
ich bin weder ein Nörgler noch ein Neider....auch ich entnehme Fische für den Verzehr...um das klar und deutlich zu sagen...nun man könnte nun sagen ein getroffener Hund bellt aber...leider Fehlanzeige...ich bin aber auch immer bemüht dass es auch in Jahren noch etwas für uns Angler zu ernten gibt um solche Threads wie DIESEN nie ins Netz stellen zu müssen.....Sorry...
Gruß hechtler


----------



## löti (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

wirklich wunderschöne fische -  #r 

dafür das du mit 20 eigentlich noch ziemlich jung bist, hast du eine superfeine bildergalerie zu bieten - das zeugt von einem echten profi. wie die erst aussieht, wenn du doppelt so alt bist?


----------



## Trout killer (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Echt geile Bilder
Ich hoff ich fang dieses jahr auch noch solche schönen zander mach weiter so

Gruß Trout killer#h  #h  #g


----------



## Trout killer (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi,
Da Zandersep seine Bildergalerie gezeigt hat finde ich das alle hier ihr raubfisch und andere fische hier reinstellen ich schließe mich hier an #6 
Hier mal vorerst mal ein zander

Gruß Trout killer#h  #h  #g


----------



## Trout killer (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Und weils so schön war gleich noch eins :m 
Meine größte Bachforelle bis jetzt :k 

Grüße Trout killer


----------



## schelli (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Schöne Fischlein.... da hast du ja die ganze Palette gefangen  #r 

wann bringst du sie vorbei, damit ich sie verwerten kann


----------



## Zanderseb (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ hechtler

 Wenn du dir einige Bilder genauer anschauen würdest,dann wirst du sehen das ich auch lebende Fische Abgelichtet habe,die hoffentlich immernoch Schwimmen!

 Ich Entnehme nur einen Teil meiner Fänge,wie schon mal gesagt.
 Ich habe auch etliche Fische gefangen von denen ich kein Bild habe ,da ich keinen Fotoapperat mit hatte.
 Und diese Fische wieder Realesed wurden.
 Entschuldigung das ich ab und zu Fische töte.
 Ich habe deine Meinung zur kenntnis genommen ,und Akzeptiere sie.

 @Trout killer

 Super Zander auch die Forelle fetzt.
 So will ichs haben,du hast den sinn dieses Themas Verstanden:m 

 Ich Fange die Fische mit Kunstködern aber auch mit Köfi.
 Obwol zur Zeit das Gummiangeln bei mir überwiegt.


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Moin

Da kann ich über !!!!

Gruß Stingray#r


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Moin

Oder so !!! Goile Fische oder wat ?????

Gruß Stingray  :m #r :m


----------



## Stingray (16. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Moin

Und so fängt dat an !!!!! 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Zanderseb (17. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Super,Gefällt mir,weiter so Leute#6
 Ich hab da auch noch was für euch.
 Nochmal den 51 er Barsch in Goßaufnahme und bei mir an der Wand.
 Ein Hecht gibts auch noch,und nen kleineren Barsch .


----------



## Sebi (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Man Sep, Ist ja mal echt der Hammer..........Goile Teile
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       Hier bin ich mal froh wenn ich überhaupt n`Zander fange und meistens sind das Pupsis...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naja...hoffe Bilder kommen noch hab sonst nur von Normalfischis welche .....

       Gehst Du den nur mit Spinner,Twister usw. los?? Oder auch mal mit Köfi?

       Ciao Sebi Das is n`ca. 67er
http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12218&stc=1


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Stingray : coole Bilders !!!  #r schade das ich sowas von meinen 1.Versuchen nicht habe


----------



## Rossitc (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Zanderseb,

absolut geile Teile, Mann hast Du Anglerglück und wohl auch Können.
Du hast mich beinahe so weit gebracht, dass ich meine Aversion gegen das Gummiköderangeln aufgeben muss.
Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich mit Fetzten beim Zanderansitz in unserem Hausgewässer nichts gefangen hab und von einem Vereinsmitglied hören muß, dass er an einem Tag 7 bis 8 Zander (auch untermaßige) vom Ufer aus mit Gummi fängt, dann muß ich wohl auch auf Gummi umstellen, obwohl ich hier absolut keine Erfahrung hab.
Außerdem ist bei uns am See das Angeln vom Boot aus verboten.
Glaubst Du es lohnt trotzdem vom Ufer mit Gummi auf Zander zu angeln?
Hast Du Gerätetipps???

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Rossitc

Gib Gummi!!!

@ Zanderseb

Gratulation, tolle Fische!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Zanderseb (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Rossitc 

   Mal so nebenbei ;ich Angle nur vom Ufer aus
   Auser im Schweden und Italien ,da hatte ich ein Boot.

   Ich Angle auch sehr gern mit Köderfischen,obwol das meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so effektiv ist.
   Ich Fange mit Gummiködern,Wobblern ect. mehr als doppeld so viel Fisch.

   Und jetzt,wo ich mit Jörg Strehlow (ein sehr Kompitenter und Netter geselle #6 ) In Kontakt stehe, mit seiner Rute,und Techniken Fische erst recht.

 Es gibt so viel Wissenswertes über das Angeln mit Gummiködern,dass man einem Neuling,nur über das Praktische vorführen einen Einblick geben kann.
 Wenn ich es nieder schreiben würde,könnten es die meisten nicht richtig umsetzen, und währen dann Frustrierter als sie es Vorher waren.

   @ Sebi
   Der Aal ist klasse,und fett wie ich sehe,Ptrikowski:m 
  schönes Bild,weiter so

 Ach ja ,Geräte Tipps:
 Das Gerät ist der halbe Zander sage ich immer lächelnd.
 Harte Rute, und Geflochtene Schnur (z.B.0.15 er Fireline)sind zwecks Bisserkennung und sicherem (vor allem schnellen Anhieb) unausweichlich!


----------



## Fischli_ (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

man man,

Echt geile Fisch hast du rausgezogen.#r #r 

Schmecken sone Monster überhaupt noch?

gruß fischli


----------



## Albatros (18. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Feine Strecke Zanderseb,  #r


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Danke 

 Ja solche Monster schmecken super,wobei ich anmerken muss,dass ich die meisten Großzander wieder Release.Das wird sich in Zukunft bei mir noch stärker Ausprägen.


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jetzt die Bilder vom Vergannenem Wochenende.
 Viel Spaß damit:


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wow,#v 

was hast du für ein Gewässer?
Ist da ne Zuchtstation für Raubfische?

Allergrößten Respekt!!!!

Schöne Fische

Petri


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ne keine Zuchtstation.:q Aber danke für die Blumen.

  Es ist nicht mal ein Ausgeschriebenes Zandergewässer.

  Das war an einem Gewässer ganz in unserer Nähe,an dem es Zander geben soll,wol aber nicht viel drinn sind.
  Es wird dort immer mit Köderfischen geangelt,und ab und zu ma ein Zander gefangen.
 Wenn ich den Leuten die dieses Gewässer kennen,von meinen Erfolgen mit Gummiködern Erzählen würde ,würden die mir das nich glauben und mich für Verrückt halten.:q

  Doch mit meiner Köderführungstechnik kann man jedes Gewässer Zandermäßig Knacken.:g
  Wenn man nur Zeit und Geduld Infestiert,um die fängigste Köderfarbe zu ermitteln.  Dann klapts auch meistens
 Morgen gehts an die Elbe,ich nehme den Pfiffi97 mit,dem zeige ich dann wies geht,hoffentlich klappts dann auch mit seinem ersten Zander.
  Infos wie Immer am Sonntag Abend.Tschaui#h


----------



## torskkonge (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Zanderseb.
Ich kenne auch viele Angler die kapitale Fische fangen.
Aber ich habe noch keinen gesehen,der so etwas vorzuweisen hat wie du.
Respekt Respekt
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MrBadGuy (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Diese frage lässt mich jetzt sicher als Trottel dastehen,aber wie kann ich bilder reinstellen?;+ 
mfg oli


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

#v #v #v Freu freu, ich weiß garnicht wie ich nach diesen bildern und das was am wochenende abgeht noch schlafen soll, aber ich werds versuchen. ich hoffe das was zanderseb mir erklären will auch bei mir ankommt und ich es umsetzen kann. das ist mein erster angelausflug über drei tage bei dem ich offensichtlich zum zander geführt werde, für mich eine einmalige gelegenheit um danach entlich mit eigenen erfahrungen dem zander die haken in maul zu legen.



Gruß pfiffie und ein großes petry heil#v :a 


mögen die fische mit uns sein


----------



## the doctor (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Echt tolle Fische!

Habe leider meine digicam noch nicht so lange 
Wie ist denn deine Köderführung?
Überm Grund schleifend?
leichte zupfer?
oder grössere Sprünge?

....oder ganz anders?


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> Ja solche Monster schmecken super,wobei ich anmerken muss,dass ich die meisten Großzander wieder Release.Das wird sich in Zukunft bei mir noch stärker Ausprägen.


 Klasse Einstellung !!!!    #g #6 #6 #6   :m


----------



## robertb (19. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Tolle Bilder vor allem der Barsch hats mir angetan. Wieviel hast den für das Präpariern berappen müssen ?


----------



## Zanderseb (20. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Für den Barsch legte ich bei einem guten Präperator in Kassel 200 Euro hin.
 Aber hey,für so ein teil gerne.

 Die Köderführung hat mit zupfen gar nichts zu tun.
 Eher ein schleifen ,mit abheben der Köders vom Grund.
 Denn viele führen dem Köder zu schnell,sodass die meisten Fische mühe haben den Köder zu verfolgen.
 So Jetzt gehts aber an die Elbe,villeicht klappts ja mit Pfiffies erstem Z-Fisch
 Ic werde alles fototeschnisch festhalten.bis denne


----------



## STeVie (20. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Verrat mal bisschen mehr über deine Technik!  #y  :q


----------



## Hefti (21. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin,moin
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum dein Boardname Zanderseb ist.

Respekt,wirklich schöne Fische und alles dabei:Hecht,Zander,Wels,Barsch.

MfG
Hefti##


----------



## Zanderseb (22. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

So bin wieder da,war mit Pfiffie79 an der Elbe und Umgebung.

 Es waren zwei zähe Tage,denn die Zander wollten nicht so recht.

 Ausbeute nach insgesamt 17 Stunden Spinnfischen waren ganze 3 Zander.
 Und diese waren auch nicht besonders groß.
 35 ,41 und 42 cm .#t

 Pfiffie konnte leider keinen Zander landen,obwohl er 2 mal kurz Fischkontakt hatte.Doch aufgrund der zu langsamen Rute,und noch fehlendem Reaktionsvermögen konnte er leider keinen Zanderbiss Verwerten.

 Aber es lag auch an der Fischen selbst,denn auf allen mir bekannten Spots war nicht viel los.
 Obwohl wir uns einen Wolf fischten.#c
 Na ja mann kann auch nicht immer nur fangen,schneidertage gehören dazu,und erweitern den Erfahrungsbereich.
 Doch Pfiffie79 ich dennoch froh jetzt zu wissen wie man mit Gummiködern zu angel hat,und freut sich schon auf erste Tastphasen in heimischen Gewässern.
 Denn mit dem Wissen mit dem ich ihn Vollgepummt habe,hatt er Daheim ne menge zu tun.:q

 Bilder vom Trip gibts in frühestens 2 Wochen in diesem Tehread zu sehen.#4


----------



## Sebi (23. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey Zanderseb,

  bilder frühstens erst in 2 Wochen?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Warum??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich bzw. denke auch die Anderen sind doch darauf sehr gespannt.. !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Gruss der (der leider immer) Brassenseb löl


----------



## Zanderseb (23. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Sebi
  Ich habe die Bilder auf einem Film,und erst wenn er Entwikelt ist,Scanne ich die Bilder ein und zeige sie euch.
  Digicam hole ich mir erst am Ende des Jahres,da kommt eine Wasser und Stoßfeste raus.die hol ich mir,yes
 Sebi,dei Bild erinnert mich ein wenig an den Jim von American Pie.:q
 Siehst ihm echt ähnlich:q


----------



## Sebi (23. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

mhhhh was soll ich dazu sagen.....Die Handycam ist schuld die dieses langgezogene  Foto  gemacht hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ja  Ja genau..........

      So mal ein anderes:

http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12566&stc=1

      Und jetzt sag ja das ich nicht so aussehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









      Übrigens das is ein foddo von meinem Cuba Urlaub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      Trotzdem 2 Wochen ist lange, lange.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber egal bin mal gespannt.....

      Wann lädst Du mich den mal ein zum Zanderjagen in deinen Gewässern ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      (Ich weiss noch nicht mal wo das Erzgebirge genau liegt..öhmm peinlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

      Grüsse der  FastalleFischefängtnurkeinenZanderSEB 


      Aber gestern einen kleenen Arsch...ähh Barsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=12568&stc=1


----------



## douch (24. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@zanderseb: DU BIST JA MAL ULTRA EY ^^
ich wäre froh mal einen einzigen zu fangen und du legst sie zentnerweise auf die schuppen ^^ hammergeil...
glückwunsch zu den ganzen fischen

gruß douch


----------



## Zanderseb (24. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Douch Danke Danke


  Doch bleiben denn eure Pics,wat´n los#y


----------



## schwedenfan83 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb : soo viele zander und dann auch noch ganz nebenbei so viele fette hechte  und barsche !! echt ma herzlichen glückwunsch
beim fotoladen kannste dir doch auch meistens kostenlos oder für ziemlich wenig geld die fotos auf ner cd mitgeben lassen, dann sparste dir das nervige eingescanne.


----------



## Sebi (24. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey Seppel,

 mach mal dein Postfach leer weil Du kannst keine PN´s empfangn´!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will dir doch zurück schreiben...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Ciao Sebi


----------



## Zanderseb (25. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Oh mann stimmt,so habe sie alle rausgehauen:m

 Werde mich am WE mal auf einige stehende Gewässer in unserem raum konzentrieren.
 Der heutige stürmsche Wind dürfte die Sprungschicht in nicht ganz so tiefen Gewässern aufgelößt haben und die Fische stehen vorübergehend wieder auf Grund.
 Also Gufis und Twister satteln.#a


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das Wetter war doch die ganzen letzten tage für die Katz, ähm für den Fisch ;>
Hat sich gut abgekühlt, und regen gabs hier in Riesa auch ab und an ;D
Morgen müsste meine neue Ausrüstung kommen *froi*
da war ich mal die Hafeneinfahrt und die Mündung unsicher machen ;>

PS. hoffe deine Bilder werden noch bissl besser mit der neuen Cam ;X
Sind ja einige ganz schln dunkel und wackelig ;>
Die tollen Fische fast gar nicht wert könnte man sagen!

congratulation !


----------



## Zanderseb (26. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Leute ,war gerade 3 Stunden Spinnfischen an einem von mir kaum Beangelten Gewässer in meiner nähe.

  War ein top Tag
  Meine Strecke:

  Hecht 53 cm auf Slottershad 9 cm Lachfarben

  Hecht  69 cm auf 15 cm Slottershad Glitter-Perch

  Barsch 20 und 23 cm auf Slotti Lachsfarben.


  Ein Hecht ist mir nach kurzem Drill wieder ausgestiegen.#c

 Aber sonst wieder ein Supi Ergebnis,hatte leider niemanden zum Fotographieren,also hielt ich die Fische mit dem ausgestrecktem Arm vor die Linse.
  Die Bilder gibt es Demnächst.
  Haut rein


----------



## Hemingway (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo,

Super Bilder und schöne Fische#r 

Kannst du mir ein paar Tipps geben wie du die dicken Barsche gefangen hast?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Willi-w (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Zanderseb #h !
Ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn was du so fängst!  #r 
Ich kann leider keine Bilder reinstellen, weil ich noch nichts nennenswertes gefangen hab. #t
Seit wann angels du? Wo gehst du denn in deiner Nähe so angeln?
Filzteich?  
Wenns mal klappt würde ich mir mal ein paar Tips von Dir abgucken. Ich bin nämlich absoluter Anfänger. Hab festgestellt, dass man das meiste beim zusehen lernen kann. :z

Gruß,
Willi

PS: Auch die Bilder von allen andern sind Top! :m


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Sep hab mich mal registriert.


----------



## Zanderseb (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Super Robert.
      Ja das find ich klasse.
     @ Willi-W

     Alle Gewässer die mit Raubfischen bestückt sind Besuche ich ab und an mal.
     Du kannst jedem Gewässer seine Räuber entlocken.

     Ich komme gerade wieder vom Angeln.
     Bin diesmal richtung Vogtland an eine Vorsperre gefahren.(mehr sage ich dazu nicht)

     Es lief unerwartet super.
     Ausbeute:

     Hecht  44 cm    Kopyto 6 chartreuse grün glitter     Released
 Hecht 52 cm       der selbe                         Released

 Zander 55 cm      der selbe                         Released

 Zander 58 cm       der selbe                         Released


     Verloren im Drill :    enen schönen Barsch 
                            ein nachläufer Hecht
                           einen Zander der mittleren größe


     Angelzeit   2 Stunden
     Meine Fänge Beleben sich bester Gesundheit,da ich Gestern Bereits 2 Hechte eingefrohren habe,wollte ich keine weitern Fische töten.Zumal ich den Zanderbestand dieses Gewässers ein wenig förden will.

     Der Film ist voll,Bilder gibts nächste Woche
     Habe sogar eien Zander im Drill abgelichtet,hoffetlich sind die Bilder was geworden


----------



## Pfiffie79 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Zanderseb.

Nicht schlecht was du wieder Zauberst, leider komm ich zur zeit nicht an die Rute ran (lager mäßig und finanziel). aber eins verspreche ich fotos mit schönem zander gibts noch dieses Jahr.

Will morgen an die Saale, unteranderem ein paar schöne große plötzen für die kalten monate einfrieren.

meine Gufis sind auch gekommen mit unter anderen Grau schwarz mit blau rot silber glitter slottershad von ussat..

kennst du kipper shads, kann man die an normale jighaken montieren oder ist das eher nicht so gut?


----------



## Zanderseb (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Pfiffie
  Die Kipper Shads sagen mir nicht viel
  Graue Slottis sind im Klaren wasser unschlagbar.
  Vor allem wenn sie viel Glitter beinhalten.

 Ja Heut lief es richtig gut ,ich jiggte immer schön die Uferkanten ab ,dort wo die Kante in den normalen grundverlauf übergeht .
  Ich musste mich dazu mit der Whathose in die Brühe stellen,um überhaupt so fischen zu können.
  Aber es ging,wenn du die  Tiefe von 5 metern nicht verlässt (Sprungschicht)
  dann klappst auch im Sommer mit schönen Zandern.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Mit ner Watthose wäre ich Ja auch klar im Vorteil, falls ich eine finde die mir Paßt. ich würde weiter reinlaufen können 


die kippershads sehen nicht schlecht aus(must du mal unter den namen suchen)
habe drei in Braun(durchsichtig) mit schwarzen unglänzenden glitter.
sehen wie slottis aus halt nur mit einer kerbe am schwaz.
mich verwirt nur der kanal durch das mal und die eingeweide bis zum after. kann damit nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Zanderseb (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Habe sie mir Angesehen,sehen gut aus
 Den Braunen Verwenden wenns hell und Sonnig ist.
 Vor allem im Flachwasser


----------



## sebastian (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Respekt !


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Sep es gibt die ein paar Stellen an denen ich noch ungestört meine Carps fangen will zumindest wieder nächstes Jahr. Also logische Schlussfolgerung fotografiere deine Fische ma lieber neutraler. Denn dort laufen mir schon schon genug V.... herum und es sollen ja nicht noch mehr werden, das ist auch in deinem Sinne.


----------



## b&z_hunter (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Tach!
Zanderseb sei mal ehrlich Du bist älter als 20 ?
Denn mit 20 kann mann nicht so viele schöne Fische 
gefangen haben oder!


----------



## Zanderseb (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jup Robert.
  Aber von dem Gewässer von dem du Sprichst sind gerade mal 3 Bilder bzw Fische  Abgelichtet worden.
  Aber du hast recht,in Zukunft nur noch grünzeug im Hintergrund.
  So sind auch die Aktuellen Bilder von Heut 
  Die Vorsperre der P...kennt nicht jeder als Zanderrevier

 @BZ Hunter
 Natürlich bin ich 20 werde aber im April 21


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Warum denn nicht. 


@ Sep habe noch gar nicht gewusst das du C&R betreibst.
Willkommen im Club jetzt darfst du auch ma mit uns Karpfenangeln gehen.


Schau ma am 18. September ibeim Angelspezi in Chemnitz vorbei!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich Rede von der IV.


----------



## Zanderseb (27. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Weil den Vorstau nicht jeder kennt bzw. beangelt.
     Da sind megaraketen drin 
     Mein Heutiges Testfischen zeigte mir das es dort noch ganz schön interresant werden kann.:q
     C&R warum den nicht? will die Zanderbestäde bei und doch Erhalten und fördern.
     Auserdem könnte ich gar nicht so viel Fisch essen wie ich fange.
     Habe die 2 Hechte von Gestern,die reichen erstmal.
     Waren aber aus einem anderen Gewässer(da muss ich auch noch mal hin)


     Alles weiter é lieber per PN versaut sonst den Therad
    was ist IV


----------



## Pfiffie79 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Zanderseb bin schon wieder daheim hatte wahrscheinlich auf ne angebissene plötze nen hecht der mir das vorfach zerfetzte nach 20m


----------



## Pfiffie79 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Nochmal hallo. wolltest du heute nicht angeln gehen??


ich hab mal nen foto gemacht von den Kippers


----------



## Zanderseb (28. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Manns ist gut
 Hatte Heut damit gut gefangen.(auf einen mit gegabeltem Schwanz in grün)
 2 Zander 56 und 54 cm   und einen 57 cm Hecht.:m
 War super
 Hole mir am Mittwoch meine Digikam ab,dann gibts die Bilder immer sofort:k


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

So Freunde weiter gehts.Die aktuellsten Pics

   Angefangen mit den 3 kleineren Zandern vom WE mit Pfiffie79
   Die anderen Bilder sind nicht älter als eine Woche


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ach ja die anderen vom Donnerstag voriger Woche


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Einen Zanderdrill habe ich ebenfalls für euch.
 Im letztem Bild lasse ich den Zander wieder schwimmen

 57 cm hatte er:g


----------



## sebastian (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

bisschen schief released den hecht


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Vom Vorigem Samstag habe ich gerade die Bilder reinbekommen

   Is ist verkehrt herum und das andere ist Datenmäßig zu groß:c
   So ein dreck aber auch,ich kann es euch nicht zeigen


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

gehts so? versuche das AB auszutriksen:q


----------



## Zanderseb (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Gut einen Aktuellen hab ich noch

  Wenn niemandem meine mühen, euch schöne Pics zu zeigen Interesieren.
  Mache ich mich in Zukunft ein wenig rar.


----------



## Sersh (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Neee! Mach mal ruhig weiter! 
 Nur weil hier nicht jeder was zu deinen Bildern schreibt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie keiner interessiert anschaut.

 Ich hätte da nur noch einen Vorschlag:
 Schreib mal etwas mehr zu deinen Fängen!  (Gewässer, Uhrzeit, Köder/Köderführung, usw.)
 Ein paar Infos  wirst du  ja  wohl verraten können, oder...
 Vielleicht verhilft das ja noch dem ein oder anderen Boardy zu  ähnlich guten Fängen!:g

 Gruß 
 Sebastian


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wenn niemandem meine mühen, euch schöne Pics zu zeigen Interesieren.
Mache ich mich in Zukunft ein wenig rar.[/QUOTE] 

Ist schon i.O.

Deine Fänge sind super und die Bilder auch.
Scheinst ein richtiger Raubfisch-Spezi zu sein.

Alle Achtung!!#r 


Stell ruhig die Bilder rein.#
Wir schauen sie uns alle an und erfreuen uns daran. Ganz bestimmt.

Weiter so!
Petri
Lothar


----------



## Zanderseb (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Danke Jungs.
 Ich werde weiter machen.
 Die Fangberichte zu den Bildern stehen immer ein paar Posts weiter oben.
 Ich hole morgen meine Digicam ab,dann bekommt ihr wenns es geht die Bilder immer sofort zum Bericht dazu.
 Ärgere mich nur mit den Pixeln und der Dateiengröße rum.
 Ist schon nicht einfach das Board.

 Also bis später,werde am WE bestimmt mal eine Spinntag einlegen,#h


----------



## fire-marko (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo, jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage. Gehe öfters abends (21.00) Spinnfischen und hatte auch öfters Erfolg bei Zander und Hecht. Gewässer ist der Strelasund.
Nun bin ich nicht der Gufi Experte. 
Welche Farben kann ich auf Zander verwenden, wenn es dunkel ist und das Wasser etwas trübe???

MfG fire-marko.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Nicht rar machen zeig nur deine bilder damit ich weiß was auf mich zukommt:q


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Er muss uns ja bissl zappeln lassen um die Freude bei neuen Bildern zu steigern ;o)
Ist ähnlich wie beim Drill ;>


----------



## robertb (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wenns um schnelles zurechtstutzen der Fotos geht nimm irfanview her. Und sei 
nicht gleich beleidigt wenn nicht hunderte von Posts kommen. Ich schau mir Bilder gerne an und muss auch nicht unbedingt gleich was dazu posten. Und die Hits auf den Thread können sich ja auch sehen lassen


----------



## NorbertF (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jo Zanderseb mach unbedingt weiter, ich lese alle deine threads und auch diesen hier mit wachsender Begeisterung (nein keine Beule in der Hose).
Von dir kann man einiges lernen und es ist auch kurzweilig zu lesen.
Ich hab bisher nur nichts geschrieben weil ich meist sprachlos bin. Ich hab grad mal 2 kapitale Zander (über 90) ind 20 Jahren gefangen. Du machst das im Jahr? Im Monat? In der Woche?
Krass.
Unbedingt weiterschreiben! Danke!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## anguilla (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@fire-marko:

der Strelasund ist sicher sehr trüb, würde Schockfarben verwenden, z.B. fluogelb-schwarz, grünglitter, gelb, oder rosa! 
versuch's ruhig mit größeren Ködern, denk mal umso größer die Druckwellen, umso besser. Die Fische "sehen" deinen Köder sicher sehr spät, so sprichst du auch die übrigen Sinnesorgane an.
Weiss funktioniert sicher auch. Im dunklen kann ein versuch mit schwarz nicht schaden.
Viel Spaß! :m


----------



## Zanderseb (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Anguilla was den nun ,schwarz oder fluogelb?

   Also,zu der Frage:

   Zander und Hecht sind in verschiedenen Situationen mit gegensätzlichen Farben zu beangeln.

   Der Zander sieht im Dunklen besser,der Hecht sieht besser wenn es Hell ist.

   Bei meinen Tests habe ich folgendes heausgefunden.

   Ich fischte einen ganzen Tag mit einer  Farbe (Lachsfarben)-rosa also.
   dies ist eine relativ dunkle Farbe für klareres Wasser gut geeignet.
   Tagsüber fing ich damit Hechte und Barsche,keine Zander.
   Es Dämmerte und  ich fing prommt 2 Zander auf diese Farbe.

   Am Nächsten Tag wollte ich es wissen.
   Ich fischte einen grellen Köder,flogelber PB-Atracttor.
   Am Tage fing ich Zander und am Abend Hecht und Barsch.
   Den rest kann sich eigentlich jetzt jeder sebst zusammenreimen.

   Ich würde immer mit einer Allraundfarbe in neuen Gewässern Anfangen.
   Nähmlich ein Cartreuse grün.
   Dieses hat sich gut Bewährt,denn ich fing zu jeder helligkeit jeden Fisch.


----------



## anguilla (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb:

schau mal wie ich es geschrieben hab...dann kannst du dir die Frage selbst beantworten:

*mit Bindestrich* , bedeutet Farbkombination, z.B. bei ShadXperts!


----------



## Zanderseb (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

So ich war heut bei meiner Tante  zu Besuch in Ottendorf.
      Und bin an der Zschopau und in nebengewässern rumgeturnt.
      Ergebnis: Hecht 65 cm und einen Minizander an einer Auslaufschleuse.
      War nicht schlecht:q









http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=54376
http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=54377
http://www.imageark.net/img.php?id=54378


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Seb, bin heute von einer Sesion wieder nach Hause gekommen. Hatten geile Runs. Wollte dir nur sagen habe an meinem Karpfengewässer echt gigantische Barsche gesehen!!! Komme nächste Woche ma bei dir zum labbern vorbei. Da musste ma hin solange das Kraut noch nicht weg ist wo die köfis drin stehen und die Barsche dannach rauben. Da waren Teile bis 45 cm dabei: Nicht nur einer sondern bis zu 10 STk!!!! Von den kleineren ma abgesehen.


----------



## Zanderseb (5. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jup Robert

  Ich werd mal dort aufschlagen müssen.
  Ich brauch aber min 2 Spinnruten ,denn ich weiß noch nicht genau wie bzw. wo ich die Barsche fangen werde.
  Weil das Gewässer mit noch nicht so geläufig ist.

  Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich Bilder die Dateimäsig zu groß sind reinstellen kann,ohne sie zu Verlinken???#t
  Also dass sie gleich in voller Größe zu sehen sind???
  Währ euch echt Dankbar#v


----------



## STeVie (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich Bilder die Dateimäsig zu groß sind reinstellen kann,ohne sie zu Verlinken???#t
> Also dass sie gleich in voller Größe zu sehen sind???
> Währ euch echt Dankbar#v



Du musst die Bilder auf dein Webspace hochladen und beim posten diesen Button drücken und die url eingeben. Dann wird dein link direkt als Bild angezeigt! Anders gehts imho ned.


----------



## Zanderseb (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Habe gestern wieder zugeschlagen.
 Einen 72 cm Hecht auf einen Slottershad 12 cm in Feuerschwanz.
 Der Hecht war für seine größe sehr fett,und ein guter Kämpfer.
 Aber seht selbst.


----------



## Zanderseb (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

So ich glaub ich habs.
 Danke Stevie

 Gut zu sehen das der hecht dem Gufi in der Absinkphase voll genommen hat.
 Ich hatte mühe beim Lösen des Köders.




 und noch eins


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

da wäre die Mono futsch gewesen ;D

Was für ein Stahl benutzt du eigendlich?

Hab immer bissl Bedenken wegen Zander und Stahtvorfach...

btw. immnoch tolle Fische ;o)


----------



## Interesierter (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Mr. Boilie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Seb, bin heute von einer Sesion wieder nach Hause gekommen. Hatten geile Runs. Wollte dir nur sagen habe an meinem Karpfengewässer echt gigantische Barsche gesehen!!! Komme nächste Woche ma bei dir zum labbern vorbei. Da musste ma hin solange das Kraut noch nicht weg ist wo die köfis drin stehen und die Barsche dannach rauben. Da waren Teile bis 45 cm dabei: Nicht nur einer sondern bis zu 10 STk!!!! Von den kleineren ma abgesehen.



Ist das jetzt das Gewässer an das ich denke?   

@ Zanderseb

Hast du wirklich soviel Zeit jeden Tag Wasser zu sein?


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Noch zum oberen Hechtfoto:
Im Dunklen mit Sonnenbrille? (bzw. Pol-Brille)
Wolltest wohl mal auf nem Bild ganz cool aussehen? ;o)


----------



## Zanderseb (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Interesierter
  Weiß nicht ob du das Gewässer kennst#4

  Ich bin nicht jeden Tag am Wasser,schön wärs:k

  Zur Zeit gehe ich alle 3 -4 Tage mal für 2 bis 3 Stunden raus.
  Aber nicht immer ans selbe Gewässer.

  @ Just a Placebo

  Die Polibrille brauch ich immer,man glaubt gar nicht wie viele Zander nur mal kurz ansaugen.
  Wenn man dies an der Schnur bemerkt und schnell ist ,erwischt man sie oftmals noch.

  Dunkel war es noch nicht,es Dämmerte gerade,und das Bild entstand im Waldreichem Gebiet:m


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jaja ;o)

Schreib dir gleichmal ne PM, wollte eh noch was fragen ;>


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern wieder zugeschlagen.
> Einen 72 cm Hecht auf einen Slottershad 12 cm in Feuerschwanz.
> Der Hecht war für seine größe sehr fett,und ein guter Kämpfer.
> Aber seht selbst.




@ Zanderseb: Langsam beginnen meine Augen zu brennen, weil ich sie bei deinen Bildern ständig reiben muß.

Hier mein bester Fang der letzten beiden Wochen am Rhein.


----------



## DiddyMD (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*




 
Hier mein bester Fang der letzten beiden Wochen am Rhein.
 
Grüße schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=13517[/url]


 
So seb erst mal ein fettes petrie heil echt geile fische+pic


@ Thlo geiler fang bei euch sehen sie ja noch schön aus bei uns in Magdeburg sehen die irgendwie scheisse aus *g* so grau an grau :q :q


----------



## Mumpitz (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Pfiffie79 schrieb:
			
		

> würde mir die bilder auch gerne anschauen aber das geht irgendwie bei mir nicht.
> 
> habe nur gefunden das in der nachricht (miniaturansichten der anhänge...)
> 
> ...




Hallo Pfiffie!

Dass Du die Bilder nicht sehen kannst wird daran liegen, dass Du nicht mit Deinem Benutzer im Board eingelogged warst - kann das sein?
Versuchs doch einfach mal mit aus- und wieder einloggen und schau Dir das Topic dann noch mal an.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## fischerman76 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey Sepp erstmal, fette Gratulation zu den Super Fischen! Hut ab, hät auch ganz gern nur mal einen von denen in der Größe gefangen! Aber ich wollt dfragen wie ihr das denn hinbekommt um so nen Eintrag zu schreiben, ich bekomms bis jetzt immer nur hin dass ich auf Einträge antworte aber verfassen kann ich bis jetzt keinen. Kann  mmir da vielleicht jemand helfen, vielleicht per Persönlich Nachricht oder so??? Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!#6


----------



## Zanderseb (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Leutz,danke weiterhin für euer reges Interesse#6
 War heute Morgen mal für 4 stunden beim angeln,in einem recht guten Zandergewässer.
 Doch das helle Wetter und das nicht mehr zu trübe Wasser liesen mir keine guten Zanderaussichten.

 ich fing wie immer mit Cartreuse an,als die Sonne dann rumkahm stieg ich auf Lachsfarben um.
 Ich warf einen Paddel weit nach drausen.
 Während dem Absinken (im Mittelwasser) bemerkte ich einen Biss-Anhieb.
 Ich stand im Drill,ich bemerkte nach wenigen metern einen Hecht.
 Ich holte ihn an die Oberfläche-Sprung und ab war er.
 Ich schätzte ihn so auf 65cm.
 Also Hechte ,Hmmmm dachte ich mir so.
 Dann steige ich eben auf Hecht um.
 Ich nahm eine für diese Situation passende Farbe heraus und weiter gings.
 Nach ner halben Stund angeln bemerkte ich einen nachläufer.
 was für ein Hecht 80 reichte nicht,doch er wollt nicht zupacken.egal weiter.
 Ich hatte also den Geschmack er Hechte getroffen.
 Nach 15 min weiterer Angelei bekahm ich dennoch einen drauf.
 gute 60 cm war er ,na ja geht doch.
 Ich startete noch einen Zanderversuch an einer "heißen Stelle".
 Und nahm, aufgrund der tiefe eine auffälligere Farbe zur Hand.

 Während des Jiggens bekahm ich uhrplötzlich wiederstand.
 Meine Bremse surrte nur so los.
 Was ist dass bitte schön!!!??? 
 Ich drillte und drillte und drillte.....
 Da sah ich einen großen gehakten Karpfen.oh nein,bitte nicht #t
 Ich holte den 63 cm Muffmolch mit der Hand heraus,befreite ihn ,und lies dieses Schleimig Stinkende Ungetühm wieder frei.
 Ansich ein guter Ausflug.
 Doch die Zander?? ich glaub das die Luftdruckschwankungen den Zandern ein wenig auf den Magen schlagen.










 und der Muffi auch noch#2


----------



## Pfiffie79 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey super fotos. und der karpfen ist noch besser als meine brasse vor 3 wochen.

in bezug auf den zander hab ich mir gestern die selben gedanken gemacht und wie ich sehe sind wir sogar gleichen meinung, also viel gelernt#6 . es stimmt es ist einfach zu hell und zu schön, da wäre doch früh vor sonnenaufgang die richtige zeit wenns schon hell ist, weil ich glaube das da der zander noch in ufernähe steht. lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hehe, schöner Karpfen ;D

Der macht gleich viel mehr Druck als nen Räuber und dann noch in der Seite gehakt ;>

Dachtest bestimmt jetzt hat sich mal nen Waller den Twister geschnappt ;>

Apropos Waller...
...schon mal einen mit dem Jig erwischt?

Könnte mir grad in der Elbe schon vorstellen, dass sich da mal einer drauf ein lässt ;>

WEITER SO !!! ;o)


----------



## Zanderseb (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Also Pfiffie.
   InTiefen Gewässern hast du schon recht.
   Doch die Zander sind dann auch oft im Mittelwasser.

   In der Elbe spielt die Tageszeit und die Helligkeit keine so große rolle.
   es ist dort eher besser,da genug Licht auf dem Grund Vorhanden ist.
   Dies ist wichtig um gut Zander zu fangen ( mit Gummi auf Grund)

   Wenn du so früh schon am Gewässer bist dann kann ein Versuch mit dem Schwimmwobbler nicht schaden.

   @Placebo
   Ich hatte schon Wallerkontakt in der Elbe .
   Auf einen 15 cm Slottershad S in der Farbe Flußkönig.

   Das ging ab,nach 50 m Schnurnehmen stoppte ich das teil ...
   Na ja   ....... ab...#t


----------



## Ghanja (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

AM Wochenende gehts bei mir auch wieder los - muss endlich mein neues Rütchen mit einem guten Zander einweihen (die Feuertaufe mit einem 95er Hecht hat sie schon bestanden) ...  :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Als erstes ein Hecht und der Zander erst danach?
Du solltest dich schämen =P

Naja, in der Elbe beim "normalen" Twistern ist das bestimmt ein Glücksspiel...
Wenn der groß genug ist und in die Strömung flüchtet wars das, und wenn du pech hast sind die 250m Fireline gleich mit weg ;D

Ist bestimmt witzig anzusehen, wie da einer total verdutzt nur noch die Rute und Rolle ohne Schnur in der Hand hält und noch gar nicht rafft wie ihm geschah ;>


----------



## Zanderseb (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

95 cm Hecht??
 worauf wartest du den noch?
 Bilder her!!


----------



## Birger (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wir  waren in Spanien bissl Blinkern, da hab ich natürlich auch noch was für euch:

1. Ich hab zwischendurch mal nen Karpfen gefangen (und ihn abgehakt ohne ihn anzufassen:q )
2. und 3. ich hab nen Waller auf den 13cm orangenen Rapala, schwimmend


----------



## Birger (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Sooo und noch mehr: 
Jan drillt den ersten Wels (auf 15er Kopyto in orange/schwarz), mein erster auf Gummifisch (15er Kopyto in chartreuse/gelb), ein Schwarzbarsch auf die Banjo-Elritze und mein super mini-Wels auf den 15cm Rapala (der Biss war trotzdem gut).
Hab noch n paar, vielleicht stell ich später noch mehr rein.
Tüss #h ,
Birger


----------



## Rednaz (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das ist ja eine abwechslungsreiche Fangpalette!.. Da wusste man bestimmt nicht, was einen als nächstes erwartet! Das liebe ich!#6


----------



## Zanderseb (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Also Waller an der Spinnrute geht ab wie schmits Katze#r#r#r


 Und sogar einen Schwarzbarsch. Mega#r

 Ic wollt in Italien ja auch einen Schwarzbarsch verhaften,doch im April war es dafür noch zu früh.

 Tolle Bilder.
 Wahrt ihr an einem Ebroeinlauf ihr Lümmel


----------



## Ghanja (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



> 95 cm Hecht??
> worauf wartest du den noch?
> Bilder her!!


Hab das Bild angehängt. Ist leider ein typisches Sommerexemplar ...


----------



## Birger (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi seb,
wir waren am Cinca. So leicht ist es aber auch nicht da was zu fangen (vor allem wenn man zum ersten Mal da ist und kein Guiding hat#t  ). Ist halt schon ziemlich überfischt. 
Der Schwarzbarsch ist auch aus dem Cinca, nicht aus dem Stausee. Ist aber echt schwer die Jungs zu fangen, die schwimmen da rum und interessieren sich für nichts. 20mal den Köder vor die Nase geworfen und irgendwann nimmt er ihn, naja, zur rechten Zeit ists bestimmt leichter.


----------



## Zanderseb (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Ghanja

 #6 Super Hecht #r

 Und was für eine Färbung,Herrlich.

 Er hate 14 Pfund sagtest du, genau wie mein 98 err vom 4 August.

 Dafür kämpft er im Sommer besser,und das macht doch das Erlebnis aus.:m

 War der Köder ein Slotti?  der braune -Karausche heist der 


 @Birger

 Von dem Fluß hab ich noch nichts gehört.Ohne Guiding ist es schon schwer ,dass stimmt.Aber ihr habt doch trotzdem gut gefangen#r
 Warst du in der nähe des Ebrostausees?
 Zanderparadies :k will dort auch mal Urlaub machen


----------



## Ghanja (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat er auf einen Mann's Curly Tail (hot yellow) gebissen.


----------



## Zanderseb (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hot Yellow?
  war es schon am Dämmern oder sehr Tief an der stelle?

  ist das so ein unbeweglicher Shad gewesen?
  Die sind auf Hecht auch nicht schlecht,habe ich festgestellt.


----------



## Albatros (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

feines Fischchen, Glückwunsch :m


----------



## Ghanja (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Der Curly Tail ist der Twister von Mann's - schön weich mit einer guten Aktion im Schwanzbereich. Gebissen hat er (wie sooft bei mir) in sengender Nachmittagssonne gegen 16.30 Uhr. Fangplatz ist so gesehen auch klassisch - dezente Lanzunge (ragt nur ein wenig in den Stausee) und sehr felsig.


----------



## Birger (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi seb,
ich war in Mequinenza, da sind beide Stauseen, Oberer und Unterer, beide super für Zander, war aber die falsche Jahreszeit, außerdem braucht man ein Boot. 
Ich wills aber noch mal versuchen, mit Boot und im Herbst. Dann aber erst 2 Tage auf Zander und danach auf Wels. Wenn man nämlich schon Welse mit der Spinne gefangen hat, stinken einen die anderen ganz schön an, der Drill eines Zanders ist dagegen ja eher bescheiden (was meine Begeisterung für den Fisch nicht mindert).
Hab zwischedurch 2 Karpfen gefangen, war echt öde, Wels geht eben ab wie´n Uboot.
Gruß, Birger


----------



## Birger (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Seb,
kennst den Cinca nicht? Und das als Spinnfischer...das geht nicht.
Hab dir dann mal ein paar Bilder vom Fluss reingestellt, ist halt sehr flach und sieht teilweise aus wie n Forellengewässer, die sind aber alle aufgefressen, glaub ich .
Den im Dunkeln hab ich auf Effzett gefangen, der andere ging auf nen einteiligen Wobbler.
Da ist auch noch ein Suchbild mit 2 gründelnden Karpfen, von der Brücke aus gemacht, mitten in der Stadt (die Dinger waren echt überall).
#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Birger,

was begeistert dich am Zanderfang?
Würde ich nur gerne wissen, da ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Eine Plastiktüte bietet mehr Drillspaß.

Wenn man einen Zander länger als 2-3 min. drillt,
grenzt es doch eigentlich schon an Tierquälerei.

Waller sind aber echt der Hammer.


----------



## Birger (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Thilo,
wenn ich dir das erklären könnte, 
hast schon recht, die kleineren geben echt nicht mehr her als ne Plastiktüte, aber die größeren schon. Es ist aber eher das angeln selbst, das mich fasziniert, die kontrollierte Köderführung, der zaghafte Biss, die ständige Köderfrage. Sie sind eben relativ schwer zu fangen und manchmal absolut bockig, aber wenn ich einen in der Hand halte, macht das alles wieder gut. Es sind eben meiner Meinung nach die schönsten Fische in unseren heimischen Gewässern. 
Manchmal beißen sie aber auch sehr gut und man kann an der selben Stelle viele relativ große Raubfische fangen, das geht bei Hechten nur selten.
Mein Freund fängt echt schlecht, wenn wir zusammen losgehen, er ist eher der Hechtangler, trotzdem ist er total infiziert und erkämpft sich lieber einen Zander mit Twister als 3 Meterhechte. 
Ich angel allerdings nur mit Kunstködern, Köderfisch mag ich nicht, zu viel geklimper an der Rute und der Biss ist doch immer das Beste, den verpasst man ja, wenn man die Rute nicht in der Hand hält.
Vielleicht bin ich auch verwirrt oder so, mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen.
Gruß, Birger


----------



## Zanderseb (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Stimmt der Zander hat eben was besonderes.

Irgend ein Mysterium oder so.

Tolle gegend dort in Spanien.

So Leute ,das Wetter hat umgeschlagen#v 
Ich werde mal einen Versuch starten.(nach dem Mittag)
Mal sehen ob die Stachelritter schon willig sind.
Wenn nicht dann eben Morgen.


----------



## Zanderseb (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Bin schon wieder zurück vom Angeln.
 Ich muss sagen das die Zanderjagt wieder als Eröffnet gilt.|jump:

 Aktive Angelzeit bis ich einen Zander fing war heut 7 Minuten.

 Der erste Wurf ....auf der hälfte hatte ich einen anfasser.den ich verpennt habe.|rolleyes

 Beim fünften Wurf hat es dann geklappt.
 Un ich konnte einen schönen dicken 58 cm Zander mit dem Schwazdrilling haken und auch landen.

 Danach angelte ich nicht mehr weiter ,und trat den Heimweg an.

 Also hat sich der Wetterumschwung von heut Nacht sehr zum guten für die Beißlaune der Zander augewirkt.
 Köder war ein Chartreuser Kopyto in 12 cm größe.
 Doch jetzt ist das Wetter wieder auf Schön umgeschlagen.
 Ich glaube da wird es etwas schwieriger werden.

 OK genug genervt,jetzt die Bilder:










 und in Nahaufnahme mit dem Köder


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Zanderseb, du scheinst ja eine Glücksträhne zu haben,schöne Bildchen von heute,das macht Lust auf mehr,ich werde mich jetzt auch am Wasser begeben und versuchen was schönes zu fangen,wird mal zeit das ich wieder einen Zander fange.


----------



## Ghanja (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich musste auch sehr früh den Heimweg antreten. Leider war der Anlass nicht zum Feiern. Beim dritten Wurf ging in der Absinkphase ein regelrechter Schlag durch die Rute. Anschließender Drill ließ auf den üblichen Verdächtigen (50 bis 55 cm) schließen. Als ich ihn das erste Mal sah dachte ich nur: "*******, wo is der Slottie?". Vom chartreusen Köder war null zu sehen. Das liebe Fischlein hat den 12 cm Shad dermaßen inhaliert, dass er schon beim Landen blutete. So blieb mir nix anderes übrig als ihn abzuschlagen ...   |gr: 
Amtliches Endergebnis waren knapp 55 cm - Fotos gibts jedenfalls keine ...  |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderseb (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Habe den heutigen fang ebenfalls abgeschlagen.

 Ich dachte ich gönn mir mal wieder einen .
 Müss ja auch mal sein.

 Wieso bist du denn gleich wieder nach hause,hättest doch weiter angeln können.
 Für mich solte es nur ein Test gewesen sein ob sie nach dem Wetterumschwung besser beißen.

 Ich hätte bestimt mehr fangen können.
 Wollte aber die Fische nicht unnötig stressen.|gutenach


----------



## Ghanja (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

An unserem Gewässer ist der Angeltag nach Fang eines maßigen Raubfisches (Schonmaß Zander 50 cm) zu Ende - danach kann man nur weiter auf Friedfisch angeln. Normalerweise setze ich Zander unter 60 wieder zurück bzw. hake sie gleich im Wasser wieder ab aber bei dem ging es schlecht.


----------



## Ranger (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zandersep auf Seite 3 schreibst du, wenn mann die Richtige Führung raus hat, dann knackt man jedes Zander Gewässer...

Jetzt hast du mich aber neugierig gemacht, wie führst du denn deine Gummis???

Anbei 2-3 Fische von mir


----------



## Ranger (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Danke


----------



## Stefaal (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Zanderseb,

ich gehe auch regelmäßig auf Zanderjagd aber bisher eigentlich nur mit der Feeder und Köfi. Habs auch schon etliche male mit Gummifisch probiert und bisher auf Zander noch nie erfolgreich gewesen. Und da du hier ja der unumstrittene Zanderkönig bist, wär ich echt dankbar wenn du mir auch einen Tip zur Köderführung geben könntest und zuwelchen Tageszeiten du deine Zander fängst. Würd nämlich gerne mehr mir der Spinnangel fischen aber wenn man dauernd geht und dann immer wieder leer ausgeht verliert man irgendwann die Lust daran.

Gruß Stefaal


----------



## Zanderseb (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Die Tageszeit spielt keine so große Rolle .Gestern fing ich wieder mal Mittags.

   Mann muss sich nur gedanken machen wo ! sich die Zander zu bestimmten tageszeiten aufhalten.

   Wenn es am Tage sehr hell ist dann stehen die Zander meist tiefer.
 Abends kommen sie dann meist in flachere bereiche,oder ziehen im Mittelwasser (sogar bis unter die Oberfläche) entlang , um dort Beute zu schlagen.
   Dann ist ein versuch mit Schwimmwobblern empfehlenswert.

   Mann sollte im Frühjahr und im Sommer darauf achten das man möglichst den Wind beim Angeln im Gesicht hat.
   Denn dann wird das wärmere Oberflächenwasser nach oben gedrückt.
   Im Winter ist man immer besser drann,wenn man den Wind im rücken hat.
   Denn dann zirkuliert sich das wärmere Wasser auf den Grund,und man hat die Fische in Ufernähe stehen.


----------



## the doctor (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zandersep

Ich gehe auch des öfteren zum Spinnfischen und fange grösstenteils Barsche.
Hast du überhaupt keine solchen Beifänge?#h


----------



## Zanderseb (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ja Barsche sind auch öfters drinn.
  Doch meist angle ich mit Gufis ab 12 cm länge.
  barsche bekomm ich  oft wenn ich mit kleineren Ködern angle.
  Die besten sind die um die 9 cm länge.
  Dazu gehören Twister und Gufis,wie der Slottershad Spezial 7,5 und 9 cm.
  Oder die kleineren Kopytos.
  Im Herbst wird das Barschtwistern in stehenden Gewässern besser.
  Denn dann stehen sie meist dicht am Grund.
  Im Sommer ist der Spinner z.B. der 2 er Mepps Aglia ein Top Barschköder.
  Am besten wenn der Spinner noch rot oder orange Federn am Drilling hat.:m


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Mit dem FluoTiger von Mepps in Größe2 hab ich auch schon einige Barsche gefangen.
Leider keiner über 25cm...

Vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer nen Tip geben wie ich da auch mal nen großen erbeute...
Eigendlich ja Köder und Methode wie beim zanderangeln, oder ?
Auch die Plätze müssten ja die gleichen sein...

Tolle Grafiken Zanderseb!
Haste aber nicht selbstgemalt, oder? ;>


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Da liegst du eigentlich nicht falsch.
Nur ist das Finden der etwas grösseren Barsche an vielen Gewässern schwierig.
Aber wenn man mal einen kleinen Schwarm gefunden hat stehen die grossen meist nicht weit.:q Und dann knallt es des öfteren mehrere male in der Rute.
Also ich angel meistens mit Sandras, Kopytos und die Barschförmigen Gufis von Storm.meine Köder sind dann meist ca 7-9cm.


----------



## Stefaal (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Danke erstmal für deinen Tips Zanderseb. Wie verhält es sich den mit den Farben der Gufis. Welche Farben sollte ic den wann ausprobieren? Hab bei deinen Fotos schon gesehen das du einen zusätzlichen Haken am Schwanz des Gufis anbringst. Ist auf jedem Fall zu empfehlen wegen der Fehlbisse oder?

Gruß Stefaal


----------



## Zanderseb (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Große Barschevom Ufer aus zu finden ist Glücksache.
  Mit Boot und Echolot wirds dann schon besser.
  Dann kann man sich die Barschberge suchen

  @ The Docktor

  Ja,deine Köder sind Super auf Barsch.
  In vielen Stauseen geht es besonders gut mit Orangen Twistern um die 7 cm.
  Aber das meist im Sommer.

  War heut Morgen mal auf Zander.
  Also nach 3 Stunden werfen....werfen...werfen...werfen.
  Hatte ich einen Zander im Drill Verloren#q
  Hätte ihn fast gesehen.
  Aber es geht sehr zäh.
  Der LD ist von Gestern auf Heute rapiede angestiegen.
  Wenn er doch nur mal für einige Tage ruig halten würde#d

  Nächster Versuch wird am Mittwoch sein.


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Vielleicht kann ich dir auch nen Tip geben#6 

Für klare Gewässer nimmst du am besten Gufis in natürlicheren Farben,
Für Zander sind schlankere Köfis nicht verkehrt.
Bei getrübten Gewässer sind dann wegen der sichtverhältnisse eher grelle Köder gefragt, wie z.B. in den Farben gelb,grünlich,glitter.


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

Was machst du denn an stark verkrauteten Gewässern?

Ich war auch Sonntag für ne Stunde mit Gufis unterwegs.
Köder war ein Storm (barschartig)da der Baggersee sehr klar war.
Ich konnte einen 33er Barsch ans Ufer ziehen.
Kurze Zeit später bin ich dann nach Hause, da ich ja von Freitag am See war.


----------



## Zanderseb (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wie definiert man Natürliche Farben?

   Ich unterscheide lieber in dunkle und helle Köder.
   Jenachdem wie viel Lichteinwirkung zum Grund gelangt

   In klaren Forellenseen ist das Darktrout Derkor am fängigsten.
   Wenn man flach angelt.
   In tiefen ab 10 m kann man hell oder grell rangehen.
   Obwohl ich mich nicht so auf die Farben versteifen möchte.
   Gut geführt muss der Köder sein

  33 er Barsch Super#6
  In Verkrauteten Gewässern meide ich das Angeln.
  Das sind dann auch meist keine guten Zander Gewässer.
  Ich würde an solchen Gewässern,mit Flachlaufenden Wobblern auf Hechte und Barsche angeln.


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das meine ich so in etwa:q 
Aber ich denke das der Fisch in klareren Gewässern von max.6m Wassertiefe nicht unbedingt auf nen Feuer-Roten Gufi stürzt.
Da denke ich sind Gufis in den Farben. z.B. Perlmutt besser


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Stimmt gut geführt muss er auf jeden Fall sein.
Führst du deine Köder in den kälteren Jahreszeiten langsamer oder halt von der technik her anders?
Also ich hebe denn Köder im Sommer mit leichten Sprüngen zu mir, lasse ihn dann wieder an straffer Schnur absinken...3sek warten...dann wieder einen Sprung usw....dann halt auch mal 2 Sprünge hintereinader
Im Winter erfolgt dies ein wenig langsamer


Kannst du daran etwas bemängeln,da ich eigentlich nur gelegentlich erfolg auf Zander habe|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderseb (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

|abgelehn
 Die Rote Farbe zählt zu den Dunklen.
 Und ist in Klarem Wasser oft nicht schlecht.

 Perlmutt ist eine sehr helle Farbe und im Trüben besser.

 Oder in der Dämmerung .

 In der Elbe bin ich Perlmutt Kopyto recht fängig.(Frag mal Pfiffie79:m)

 Alle rosa, rötlich oder noch besser lachsfarbenen Köder sind im klarerem Wasser recht fängig.
 Versuchs mal#6


----------



## the doctor (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Habe ich nicht so gedacht.
Aber ich denke das du es  besser weist.
Ich probiere es mal aus.
Danke#6


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Als Taucher kann ich sagen: Zanderseb hat Recht.
Die Farbe rot wird ab ca. 5m Wassertiefe (auch in sehr sehr klarem Wasser) zu braun.
Das Licht ist bereits so gebremst, dass rot nicht mehr als rot sichtbar ist.
Und braun ist eine natürliche dunkle Farbe.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## jakob (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Als Taucher kann ich sagen: Zanderseb hat Recht.
> Die Farbe rot wird ab ca. 5m Wassertiefe (auch in sehr sehr klarem Wasser) zu braun.
> Das Licht ist bereits so gebremst, dass rot nicht mehr als rot sichtbar ist.
> Und braun ist eine natürliche dunkle Farbe.
> ...


 nur für das menschliche auge oder auch für fische?
 das farbenspektrum der meisten tiere unterscheidet sich radikal von dem der menschen.
 aber wenn damit gut gefangen wird,wirds wohl nicht verkehrt sein!
 cu jakob


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Danke für die barschtips!
War heute mal wieder an einer kleinen Mündung mit Spinner, Wobbler und Gufi fischen.

Nicht ein Biss! ;o(

War zwar nur 2h, aber wenigstens nen Barsch, oder Döbel hätte ich erwartet.

Als ich noch in Dresden wohnte war das spinnen an der Elbe echt genial.
Zwischen den Dampfern und Anlegeplätzen tummeln sich die großen Döbel grade zu ;>
Da hatte ich eigendlich nie Schneidertage... #c


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

schade placebo. aber wenn du dran bleibst klapst auch mit dem nachbarn fisch.

ich hab sowieso ein bissel den eindruck das die barsche einen 2004schlaf abhalten. habe sonst auch jedes jahr gute fänge auch über 40cm verbuchen können. weiß auch nicht warum#h


----------



## Stefaal (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das mit den Barschen 2004 ist auch mein Eindruck. Zumindest bei uns in der Donau ist es heuer so. Meine Freunde und ich haben letztes Jahr auch erheblich mehr Barsche gefangen. War teilweise schon ziemlich lästig wenn man auf Aal gegangen ist, wenn dann jedesmal die Barsche wie verrückt gebissen haben.  Dieses Jahr beissen sie verhältnismäßig ruhig bei uns in der Donau.

Gruß Stefaal


----------



## Zanderseb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Habe mal ein Bild auf meiner Vitriene gemacht.

Es zeigt Zandergebisse von großen Zander die ich mitgemonnen habe.
Ich habe mir da einige Gebisse Präperiert und als Erinnerungstück aufgehoben.


----------



## Locke (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Moin Moin ZS

haste die selber präperiert oder machen lassen, wenn erstens, wie haste es angestellt?

Gruss Locke


----------



## Zanderseb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Locke,alter Hanseate.:m 


Habe ich ntürlich selbst gemacht.
Und zwar einfach den Kopf auskochen,und das Gebiss enthehmen.
Sauber machen und den Schrank stellen.
Supi was?


----------



## the doctor (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Da Haste mal en Pic von meinem letztlich gefangenen Zander.
Muss wohl dazu sagen, das ich gerade erst total müde vom Nachtangeln zurück gekommen bin.|supergri


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

tolle gebisse zanderseb, hast mir aber glaub ich schonmal gezeigt. das auskochen werd ich mit dem 53er auch machen, ist eine gute idee#6 


schöner zander the doctor nur an deinen augen solltest du nach dem angeln noch arbeiten sieht eher aus wie zwei tage nicht geschlafen, aber man gibt ja nicht auf ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Zanderseb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ The Docktor

 Petri man
 Hast du ihn mit Köfi oder Gummiködern gefangen?

 So Leute ich war heut mal für ne Stunde an der Mulde auf Forellenpirsch am UL- Gerät.

 Ich angelte mit einem kleinen Mepps Spinner,den ich immer Stromauf warf und schnell Stromab zug.
 Unterhalb eines Wehres in Hartenstein.

 Ich fing 4 Regenbogenforellen und eine schöne Bachforelle.
 Die sich aber noch bester Gesundheit erfreuen.





 Jetzt die Bachi




 eine Halbstarke#d





 Und meiene Angelstelle.:m
 Herrlich dort


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Locke,alter Hanseate.:m
> 
> 
> Habe ich ntürlich selbst gemacht.
> ...




und ne leckere Suppe gibt das auch noch, oder?


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

traumhafte Gegend und tolle Fische!
Ich freu mich für dich!


----------



## Zanderseb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Natürlich,es wird nichts vom Fisch verschwended.
 Deswegen mach ich den Fisch immer im ganzen.
 Versuch mal die Backen des Zanders am Kopf.
 Das ist das leckerste was es gibt.:m

 @ Placebo
 Danke:m


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

schöne forellen hatte dieses jahr auch schon 4 die waren aber bei weiten nicht so schön wie deine#6


----------



## Stingray (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Zanderseb

Was sind denn das für Regenbogenforellen ? Mischlinge ? Ich meine wegen den großen ovalen schwarzen Flecken.|kopfkrat  Und hat der Spinner Größe 30, oder die Forelle 10 cm ?|supergri 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

mit der neuen DigiCam sehen auch die Bilder viel besser aus ;D


----------



## Knobbes (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Zanderseb, 
super Zandergebisse,
der Aglia Tw ist ein Super Spinner auf Forellen, den Fisch ich auch super gerne in Gr. 3 welche Gr. hast du?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## the doctor (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Den Zander habe ich in der Nacht auf nen Köfi gefangen.
Um 3 Uhr bei Dauerregen!


----------



## Zanderseb (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ja regen ist immer gut:m

 Ich angelte mit einem 0 er Mepps.

 Die letzte Forelle ist ja auch als Halbstark beschrieben.
 Die war nur 15 cm oder so.|kopfkrat
 Die ist auf nen 3 er Mepps mit Babarian Drilling gegangen.#dHalbstark eben 
 Aber die anderen waren nicht schlecht.

 Morgen gehts mal wieder 2-3 Stunden auf Zander und Co.
 Mal sehen ob sie beißen wollen.
 Aufs Forellenangeln hatte ich heut einfach mal lust,war eher ne Spontanaktion.


----------



## Zanderseb (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Leute.
  So bin wieder zurück von meiner Pirsch.

  Also die Zander wollten nicht so recht.
  einen zaghaften Biss den ich vergeigt hatte.#q

  Doch andersweilig war es wieder recht gut.

  Ich ging ein wenig die Uferkanten ab,in der hoffnung dort noch Zander zu finden.
  Da das Wasser recht klar,und die Wetterlage eher Sonnig als Trüb war.
  Angelte ich mit einer Naturfarbe im Barschlook.
  Doch es wollte nicht so richtig klappen.
  Eine Stunde angelte ich das Ufer ab.
  Auch würfe ins Freiwasser brauchten keinen bisserfolg.

  So wechselte ich die Farbe,und stieg auf einen Dunklen Köder um.
  einen Slottershad Power Barsch in 10 cm größe.
  Dieser Köder besitzt die Farbe Cartreuse im Mittelbereich.

  Schon der zweite Wurf brachte mir einen schönen Barsch von 27 cm .





  Das fand ich sehr aufschlußreich,denn ich beangelte die gleiche Stelle,wie zuvor mit dem andersfarbigen Köder.
  Beim nächsten Wurf bekam ich einen energischen Biss-Anhieb-Fisch drann-Fisch ab.
  Schhade...und gleich wieder hin geworfen (Parallel zum Ufer)
  Rums-diesmal sitzt er aber.
  Ein Hecht ,Super...
  Ich landete ihn mit der Hand,denn ich wollte keinen Fisch entnehmen.
  Da ich noch einen Zander und 2 Hechte in der Truhe hatte.
  Ich habe ihn Vermessen,Abgelichtet und Released wie den Barsch.
 Beim nächsten Wurf,bekam ich einen Hänger.Na JA nach fest kommt meistens ab.
 Mist,das war der letzte dieser Farbe.Habe aber schon wieder neue geordert.











  50 cm war der gute Bursche lang.

  Ich angelte danch weiter vorn,um villeicht doch noch einen Zander zu erwischen.
  Dort bekam ich aber keinen Biss.
  Ich Jiggte so den Köder vor mich hin,dachte an nichts Böses.
  Bis auf einmal meine Rute krumm wurde,und die Bremse sofort anfing zu laufen...UND WIE!!!!
  Ich dachte OK ,entweder ein Waller (hielt ich für unwahrscheinlch,weil wäre ein unding)
  Dann kahm ich auf Meterhecht..doch solch einen imensen Druck macht der doch nun wirklich nicht.
  Ich drillte und drillte und drillte.
  Der Fisch zerrte mir gewaltsam mehr Schnur von der Rolle als ich zurück gewinnen konnte.#d
  Dann hielt ich ihn auf Spannung-nichts ging mehr.
  Ich konnte ihn nicht Pumpen und er bekam keine Schnur mehr von mir.
  Denn ich erahnte langsam mit wem ich es wiedermal zu tun hatte.
  Muffmolch!!!!

  Der Drill dauerte jetzt schon eien geschlagene Virtel Stunde,und ich sah noch kein Land.
  Doch dann er kahm mit,langsam aber er kahm.
  Ich sah eienen Großen Silberkarpfen ,den ich am Bauch gehakt hatte.
  Und er war immer noch fit.
  Er zog am rand eine kleine Blutwolke hinter sich her.#t
  Also Beschloss ich das Gaff zur Hilfe zu nehmen,denn er war eh nich mehr zu retten.Schade eigentlich.
  Ich fädelte das Gaff in die Kiemen ein und zog den Fleischklumpen an land.
  Er war so abgekämpft,dass er sich nicht mehr rührte.
  Bei der Wunde auch kein Wunder.
  Ich erlöste ihn von seinem Leid,jetzt liegt er bei mir zu haus und ich weiß nicht was ich mit ihm machen soll.#d #c

  Aber geiler Drill.
  Ich ging zu einem Angler der dort saß und lies ein Bild machen.
  Bitte sehr:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

tolle teile vorallem der silberkarpfen, der drill wird dir noch lange in erinnerung bleibe denk ich.

aber wie ich sehe sieht es bei dir mit den zandern genauso aus wie bei mir. ich würde sagen das ändern wir


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zanderseb
> 
> Was sind denn das für Regenbogenforellen ? Mischlinge ? Ich meine wegen den großen ovalen schwarzen Flecken.|kopfkrat  Und hat der Spinner Größe 30, oder die Forelle 10 cm ?|supergri
> 
> Gruß Stingray




Das ist ein Jungendkleid und hält bei den verschiedenen Forellenstämmen unterschiedlich lange an - teilweise sehr lange.
Haben auch Bach- und Mehrforellen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Ja regen ist immer gut:m
> 
> Ich angelte mit einem 0 er Mepps.
> 
> .



Hi Zanderseb,

kannst du mir mitteilen, welche Gerätezusammenstellung einen 0er Mepps noch vernünftig werfen kann?

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Zanderseb (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Na Ja ,ich habe eine 0,24 er Monoschnur drauf.
 Das ganze Werfe ich an einer Rute von 10 - 30 gr.
 Geht gut,aber weit kommt man nicht.
 Für den Fluss reicht es aber.

 Doch Forellenangeln mach ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr.

 Was sagsten zu dem Muffi von oben?
 Er hatte sich in der Absinkphase regelrecht aufgehängt.
 Ob er nach dem Gufi geschlagen hatt? DER DEPP?


----------



## Silvo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

_*respekt*_


----------



## eiksor (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

wie groß und wie schwer war denn der karpfen ?


----------



## Zanderseb (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

83 cm das Gewicht habe ich noch nicht bestimmt.
 Aber so um die 20 Pfund sicherlich.|kopfkrat


----------



## Knobbes (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Schöner Marmorkarpfen, na dann noch PetriHeil.
*G*


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

toller Karpfen!:m 
Nur schade das er nicht mehr schwimmen kann, aber war ja seine eigene Schuld!
Ich wüsste an deiner Stelle auch nicht, was ich mit ihm machen würde|kopfkrat 
Ob er schmeckt????


----------



## Zanderseb (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das E.T. Problem hat sich erledigt.:q
 Ein Koch in meiner Nachbarschaft hatt ihn genommen.
 Er wird Bratfisch daraus machen,und sauer Einlegen.
 Na dann wünsch ihm viel Spaß beim Ausnehmen:v


----------



## Chrisi04 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ersteinmal Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Beifang. :m 

Ich konnte vor ca 2 stunden meinen ersten GUFI-Zander verhaften.
War zwar nur ein Zwerg von ~36cm aber für den ersten...
Hatte in den Monaten  auch schon genug GUFI's in der Steinpackung gelassen  :c

War Lustig, habe noch 2 Gummi-Tiere gefunden gehabt, und dachte mir dass die auch noch weg müssen.
Naja mal eben runter an die Weser, reingeworfen, auf spannung gebracht und zoddel war er dran.  |supergri 
Musste ja auch mal funzen alle fangen sie hier wie die blöden Zander, nur ich bekomme das nie auf die Reihe. #c


----------



## chris479 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Chrisi04 schrieb:
			
		

> Musste ja auch mal funzen alle fangen sie hier wie die blöden Zander, nur ich bekomme das nie auf die Reihe. #c


Jo, das kommt mir bekannt vor! lol |supergri 

Mein Kompliment an Zanderseb für die schönen Fische. Ist ja echt ein Ding mit dem Karpfen!
Ich hab auch ne Theorie, wieso der sich so komisch gehakt hat.
Bei den vielen Fängen, die Du hier postest musst Du nen Fischmagneten oder sowas verschluckt haben. Und jeden Köder den Du berührst, wird durch Deine Hand magnetisiert. Der Fisch wurde also von Deinem Köder angezogen. Das ist doch total logisch, oder? |kopfkrat |supergri 
Anders kann ich mir das einfach nicht erklären....


----------



## just_a_placebo (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Dass ihr beid enichts so richtig fangen wollt liegt vielleicht an dem gleichen Stamm eurer Namen ;>
Aber ich fang auch nicht viel, also muss es wohl doch was anderes sein ;>

Sollte mich vielleicht doch mal in Sebastian umbenennen ;D

apropos: Toller Fisch Sebi !!!

Was ist das nun?
Ein Silberkarpfen, oder Marmorkarpfen?
Oder ist das das gleiche?

Und wie kommt ihr auf den Namen Muff? ;>
Ein Muff ist doch eher sowas wo man was reinsteckt... </delete> ;o)


----------



## the doctor (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich glaube Zanderseb hat ein heimlisches Zuchtbecken in der Nähe|supergri


----------



## Pfiffie79 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

nein, bevor der fisch überhaupt merkt das er da ist hat zanderseb sein köder schon hundertmal durchgezogen und hakt dann auf jeden fall.|supergri


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

TAAAATÜÜÜÜ TATAAAAA |supergri

 Muffmolch Placebo  ...Muffmolch

 So nennen wir bei uns die Karpfen,weil nach dem Angeln auf Karpfen der Kescher immer so stinkt.
 Und weil sie im Allgemeinen recht eigenartig müffeln.
 Daher der Nahme.

 @ Docktor Aufzuchststation????
 eher nicht.
 Villeicht habe ich doch einfach zu viel Glück.|kopfkrat


----------



## Rednaz (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Zanderseb..

Solche Sprüche wie Aufzuchtstation und Fischladen und die Ecke etc. gehören einfach dazu ..Du stellst ja auch die Fänge alle ein..finde ich aber gut!
Glück...ja, haste bestimmt..braucht ja jeder- und vielleicht "zuviel" Zeit (das haben die meisten anderen nicht..und Faktor Zeit bringt doch Fisch!!#6 )

Anfang nächster Woche ist drei Tage "Extremzandering" angesagt...Freu*|jump: 

..aber vorher muß ich noch für´s letzte Examen :b :v


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Zeit habe ich nur diese Woche gehabt
 Ab nächste Woche geht die Arbeiterei weiter (Bäume fällen ohne ende)

 Dann gehe ich nur noch übers WE angeln.
 Und villeicht einmal kurz unter der Woche.
 Dann ist es aus mit dem Vielfischsegen.


----------



## Interesierter (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Placebo

Das ist ein Silberkarpfen!!! 

Haben auch schon einige gerissen, auch normale Karpfen, haben das aber nie an die große Glocke gehangen.   Haben mal eine halbe Stunde für einen von 1,10 m gebraucht, der Twister saß in der Rückflosse.


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich möchte hiermit ausdrücklich Betonen ,dass ich den Karpfen nicht mit Absicht Gerissen habe.
 Sodern das dieser mir ausversehen am Grund in den Weg gekommen ist.


----------



## Interesierter (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hiermit ausdrücklich Betonen ,dass ich den Karpfen nicht mit Absicht Gerissen habe.
> Sodern das dieser mir ausversehen am Grund in den Weg gekommen ist.



Das hab ich nicht gemeint, sorry falls das so rüber kam, bloss er war nun mal nicht regulär gehakt und sollte deshalb nicht hierher gehören. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Norway-Skipper (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Tolle Leistung!!!! #r
Mach weiter so!!!#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

warum TATÜÜÜTATAAAA?
Mit nem Ding in des man was reinstecken kann meinte ich diese Handwärmer die ja auch als Muff bezeichnet werden!!!  |supergri 
Was dachtest du denn?  #d 

Aha, ein Silbermuff also ;D
Sieht ja auch irgend wie silbrig aus.  |kopfkrat 

Ich find das gut, dass du den mit hier rein gestellt hast und freu mich über jedes Bild!
War zwar nur GLück, aber irgend wie ist doch Angeln auch zu einem nicht unwesentlichen Teil eine Glückssache!
Wurde ja schon oft auch von anderen beschrieben.


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Freunde der Raubfischjagt.
 Ich bekam gestern meine Bestellten Slottis .
 In den Farben die mir ausgegangen waren.
 Mit den neuen Sichel Jighaken von Dream Tackle.

 Wollt ich unbedingt mal testen ,also führ ich nach dem Mittag gleich mal raus an die kleine Talsperre.(Amselbach vor Zwickau).
  Und angelte im Bereich des Dammes.
 Durch das helle Wetter und die Wasserklarheit ,entschied ich mich für einen dunklen Köder.
 Einen Slottershad S in Power Barsch (Cartreuse  glitter und schwarz)

 Gleich beim zweiten Wurf fing ich einen Zander von 54 cm ,der als Nachläufer den Slotti packte.
 Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen Angstdrilling montiert .
 Und dieser hielt den Zander vorn im Maul fest.
 Der Twinex ist aber auch scharf.

 Ich machte einige Bilder und dann rutschte mir der Zander zufällig aus der Hand ins Wasser.

 Weitere Würfe brachten nichts mehr .ich fuhr nach ner halben Stunde wieder gen Heimat.
 OK hier ist er,der gute















 Das Gewässer:


----------



## scarred (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heut scannen, und habe ein paar der schönsten Bilder meiner unendlichen Galerie für euch zusammengestellt
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig Spaß daran.
> Ihr könnt ja auch welche dazu stellen.
> ...


kans sein das du gerne auf zander angelst


----------



## Zanderseb (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich wüde sagen ich bin ihm verfallen :m

 Am Sonntag gehts mit Honybee zum Zanderangeln.
 Und dann ist vorerst schluss mit dem vielem Geangel.
 Denn dann geht meine Arbeit weiter,und ich komm nur noch übers WE zum Angeln.
 Also weniger Bilder.
 Doch sobald ich wieder etwas gefangen haben,zeige ich euch hoffentlich gut gewordene Pics.
 In diesem sinne,ein fettes Petri Heil an alle Angelverrückten.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ja Zanderseb ohne arbeit wäre so ein spezielles hobby nicht zu finanzieren da gäbe es zu viel defizite.
ich bin auch kurz davor dem zander zu verfallen hab nämlich gestern an der saale festgestellt (war abends nochmal dort) das ich keine gedult mehr habe beim ansitzen. ist das am anfang normal???|supergri 

Jedenfalls kann ich das jetzt voll und ganz verstehen mit der zeit beim gufieren und die zeit beim ansitzen, man hat echt den eindruck das es beim gufieren schneller geht, wobei ich das gefühl habe das die ganz großen wohl eher auf den stink normalen köfi gefangen werden (in der statistik). sicherlich sind immer große möglich.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

ach ja. Super Fotos. man bekommt gleich wieder lust. seltsam das er auch 54 war, das ist eben der angelgot. letztens wo ich den 71er hecht hatte hattest du acuh gleichzeitig einen der 72 war. komisch#c 

und wos bei mir am kleinen teich nicht richtig geklappt hat da wars bei dir auch ein bißchen mau#c . 

also nochmal glückwunsch zu dem tollen zander, KLASSE:m


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Da hat dir Seb doch was von seinem Spirit abgegeben ;D

Also wenn ich jemanden zur Raubfisch Europameisterschaft schicken würde, dann wüsste ich wen ^^


----------



## the doctor (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Tach zusammen!!!
Ich bin heute Nachmittag mit nem Kumpel,einfach  spontan mal bei uns,an die in Holland fliessende Maas gefahren.
Die ganze Zeit hat sich irgendwie nichts auf Gummi gerührt.
Aber dann:
Wir gingen den ganzen Weg am Maasufer entlang  zum Auto zurück und dachten uns, das,dass irgendwie nicht sein kann, das wir schon wieder nichts erbeutet hatten.
An der Stelle angekommen, wo wir 3 std vorher unsere Tour starteten, sagte ich zu meinem Kollegen, dass ich nur noch mal m Brückenpfeiler einen Wurf machen wollte!!!!!
Das war  der Hammer,
schon beim ersten Wurf konnte ich einen37er Barsch landen.
Danach kam mein Kumpel zum Ufer und hat direckt seinen Spinner in der Richtung geworfen, wo ich den Anhieb setzen konnte.
Kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann wieder einen 38er verhaften.
Als ich ihn gerade vom Spinner entfernte kam mein Kumpel mit einem 48er Barsch angedackelt!!!!Ich traute meinen Augen nicht!!!Ein wirklich schöner Fisch.
Ich dachte mir schon.....man ich will auch so einen.....!  |supergri 
Nachdem wir keinen Biss mehr auf Spinner bekamen,Habe ich mir einfach mal einen Gufi der Firma Sandra drann gemacht.....und siehe da ...beim ersten Wurf hatte ich wieder Glück.Trotzdem war seiner GRÖSSER aber der von mir maß auch 44cm.
Um 17.45 Uhr sind wir beide dann nach Hause gefahren.

Hier sind 2 Bilder...
mein Kumpel mit seinem Monster und Ich mit meinen 3 Gremmlins#6


----------



## Zanderseb (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Weltklasse Barsche.#6

 Solche fängt mann selten.

 46 cm ist für einen Barsch eine beachtliche Größe.#r
 ich würde mir den Kopf Präperieren.:m

 Mein größter Barsch war 51 cm auch ein Traumfisch.
 Den habe ich als Ganzkörperpräperat machen lassen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Tolle Fische!
Ich darf hier glaube nciht so oft reinschauen, da werd ich ja ganz neidisch ;>


----------



## the doctor (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Die Barsche sind schon Klasse, aber die Zander wollen nicht so recht????|kopfkrat

@Zandersep

Präparieren lasse ich mir nur Fische aus Deutschland:q 
Ich weiss auch nicht warum, ist aber so.

Mein Vater hat einen 39er präpariereten Barsch im Esszimmer hängen.
Der hat vielleicht dumm geguckt, dasss ich ihn übertrumpfen konnte#6


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Glückwunsch und perty heil auch von mir. barsche sind bei mir dieses jahr irgendwie mau, schade. schön das du noch welche fängst, da weiß ich wenigstens das es noch welche gibt.


@placebo

ja neidisch ist schon richtig, aber für mich ist es auch noch hochmotivierent, weil ich möchte am liebsten gleich danach noch einen bericht von mir anhängen, nur für den muß ich angeln gehen und wenns geht tu ich das auch.


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hast ja Recht Pfiffie!
Werd jetzt auch erstmal wählen gehen und dann bissl ne Kiesgrube unsicher machen ;o)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

wählen????????? was oder wenn willst du den wählen??????


----------



## Interesierter (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Landtagswahlen in Sachsen!! #h


----------



## jakob (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

petri heil zu den schönen fischen!
 aber hätte man die alle töten müssen?
 na,ja,es ist deine entscheidung
 cu jakob


----------



## the doctor (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

 Ich habe sie mitgenommen.
Freue mich aber auch wenn manche wieder schwimmen.
Aber da der Barsch ja soooo lecker ist, nehme ich schon mal ein paar mit.
Sie waren ja auch schon zum Teil ausgewachsen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das ist es, warum die Deutschen in Holland immer beliebter werden.
Sie sorgen dafür, dass die holländischen Bestände nicht überhand nehmen.
Darüber freuen sich die Holländer.


----------



## jakob (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es, warum die Deutschen in Holland immer beliebter werden.


 das habe ich mit bewusst verkniffen.
 cu Jakob


----------



## Skipper47 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Echt toll und was machst Du sonst noch? Nee wirklich klasse, besonders die Zander.


----------



## the doctor (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es, warum die Deutschen in Holland immer beliebter werden.
> Sie sorgen dafür, dass die holländischen Bestände nicht überhand nehmen.
> Darüber freuen sich die Holländer.


Ich nehme ja nicht jeden Fisch mit,kommt auch darauf an, wenn ich mal einen fange:q 
Natürlich gibt es dort auch Gewässer,wo nur C&R betrieben wird.....aber das gehört glaube ich nicht in diesen Thread hinein


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

genauso sehe ich das auch. das ist ein Thread für Fangberichte, anregungen und schönen schönen.....noch schöner Fotos. hau ich habe gesprochen.




Mal sehen was heute für fotos von zanderseb gibt, er muß nachlegen:v


----------



## Zanderseb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Skipper47
 Danke für die Blumen.

 Also ich habe die letzten Zanderbilder auf Seite 15.

 Falls ihr sie noch nicht gesehen habt.

 War mit Honybee und ihrem Mann an der Talsperre Koberbach unterwegs.

 Es biss nicht ein Fisch.#c
 Schade,dabei waren sie doch so voller Optimismus.#t
 Tsja.es kann eben nicht immer beißen.|rolleyes


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Also wenn der Zanderseb schon nix fängt...
Früher war alles besser! ;>


----------



## Zanderseb (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Zur Entschädigung meines heutigen Versagens,habe ich ein Bild meiner Freundin die einen Schönen Zander in die Linse hält für euch.

  Sie hat ihn selbst gefangen.Nachdem ich ihr zeigte wie es geht.
  Aber Angeln ist trotz dieses Erlebnisses nichts für sie.
  Schade eigentlich.


----------



## alex4 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ist das noch normal?? Ich glaube nicht!! Trotzdem viel Erfolg weiterhin!! Echt irre!!!!!!!!!|uhoh:


----------



## karpfenwuerger (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Respekt, so ein Fotoalbum kann nicht jeder vorweißen!!!

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hättest du nicht lieber mal deine Freundin etwas in die Kamera halten können? *duck und wegschwimm* ;o)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (19. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey deine freundin sieht richtig gut aus#6 

der zander natürlich auch, ist mir aber leider erst als zweites aufgefallen sorry:v


----------



## Adrian* (20. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Pfiffie79 


schleimer  #6


----------



## Zanderseb (20. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Danke  Jungs.
 Ich komm erst am WE wieder zum Angeln.
 Villeicht mach ich am Mittwoch mal ne Forellenaktion.:q

 Also bleibt sauber ,vor allem du Placebo


----------



## Zanderseb (24. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo ich möchte mich einmal wieder zurück melden.

  Zwar habe ich kein Aktuelles Bild für euch ,dennoch möchte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.
  Aufgenommen im Juni disen Jahres


----------



## köderfischer (24. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wo zur Hölle angelst du?
 Habt ihr so einen Hammer Zanderbestand in euren Gewässern?
 Da wird man ja echt neidisch.
 Petri weiterhin


----------



## Zanderseb (24. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Dieses Bild entstand an der Elbe in Sachsen.
  Ich Angle nicht nur in einem Gewässer.
  Es gibt sehr viele Gewässer die ich hin und wieder besuche.

  Dieses Bild entstand nach einem 2 Tägigem Ansitz.
  PS wir angelten zu zweit,und hatten Appetiet.

  Solche Strecken lege ich aber in Zukunft nicht mehr hin.
  ich will ja in einiger Zeit immer noch gute Fische fangen können.


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich werde Heute noch einen kleinen Zanderversuch an starten.
 Obwol mir das Luftdruck auf und ab der letzten Tage nicht gefällt.

 Habe mir dafür schnell eine neue Köderflotte zusammengebaut.

 Denn jetzt greife ich mit den größeren Modellen an.:g


----------



## Pfiffie79 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey die sehen gut. Ähnlich wie die die ich heute eingestzt habe.

leider bist du schon weg sonst hätte ich gesagt versuchs mal mit dem 3. von unten (mein persönlicher geheimtip für heute)#h


----------



## Ghanja (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ich habe mich heute auch durchgerungen und für zwei Stunden den Elementen getrotzt (die neuen "Importe" haben mich einfach zu sehr gejuckt ...  :q )
Immerhin bin ich nich umsonst patschnass geworden. In kurzester Zeit konnte ich vier Zander verhaften (der größte kam zum Schluss und hatte 59 cm). Angesichts länger einer größeren Regenfront habe ich aber dann trotzdem zusammengepackt. Bemerkenswert ist allerdings, dass ich alle auf die neuen Köder gefangen habe - war also kein Fehlkauf ...  :q 
Lustig ist allerdings, dass kein eindeutiges Schema zu erkennen war - sowohl Natur als auch Schock waren fängig.


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Pfiffie Und wir war dein Trip

 Petri Ganja

 Ich war Zandermäßig nicht erfolgreich.
 Sie wollten einfach nicht.
 Ich Jiggte alle vermeindlichen Hot-Spots ab. Doch trotz vieler Köderwechsel konnte nicht einen einzigen Zanderbiss bemerken.

 Also änderte ich nach einer weihle die Taktik, und angelte vom Damm parallel zum Ufer.
 Um villeicht noch einen Hecht zu Verhaften.
 Der erste Wurf..ein spitzer Biss..Anhieb ..hängt.
 Twar geradeso am Schwanzdriling,aber er hängt.
 Ein schöner Hecht kam zum vorschein und ich übergab die Rute meiner Freundin.
 Damit sie den Hecht ausdrillen konnte.
 Ich sah zu,und landedte den strammen 64 cm burschen.#6

 Er bis auf einen 15 cm Slottershad in Feuerschwanz.

 Und nun die Bilder





 Schöner kerl was:q
 Und jetz meine Freundin,sie hat ja nicht unwesentlich dazu beigetragen.


----------



## Rednaz (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Ghanja:ähmm..hast Du auch nur mit deinen neuen Ködern gefischt!? 
Wäre dann auch kein Wunder, das Du mit anderen keine gefangen hast..|muahah: 
Aber die Wedge-und Twintails sind schon gut...#6


----------



## Rednaz (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Zanderseb: Sag deiner Süßen, sie soll den Aufkleber vonner Polbrille knibbeln..dann sieht sie noch mehr


----------



## eiksor (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

hmm Zanderseb hat den aufkleber auch auf der brille evtl haben sie die brille nur um cool auf den Bildern auszuschauen


----------



## Ghanja (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Nein, habe auch die anderen getestet. Gebissen  haben sie auf die neuen - evtl. war es ja Zufall ...  :q 
Das Lustige ist allerdings, dass die Dinger eigentlich als Schwarzbarschköder gedacht sind ... :g


----------



## Interesierter (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Zanderseb

Mit dem Angstdrilling, macht da in hängerreichen Gewässern nicht extreme Verluste? #c

Ich bin das ganze Wochende noch nicht zum angeln gekommen, wird morgen aber nachgeholt. Hab heute am Fischereiaufseherlehrgang vom Verein teilgenommen. Bald herrscht Ordnung am Wasser.


----------



## Chrisi04 (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@seb
Wie machst den 64'er denn so groß?
war vorhin noch mal mit nem spinner los.
und hab nen 67'er gefangen der wirkte aber irgendwie kleiner.

War auf Barsch und der lumb hat sich den voll rein gezogen, naja könnt euch ja wohl denken was ich leider machen musste. :c


----------



## Rednaz (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Chrisi04: Ich denke Zanderseb ist nicht allzu groß (nicht `bös gemeint!)...
und seine Freundin wurde recht nah aufgenommen....
Glaub mir- bei mir (knapp 2 Meter 100 Kg "Kampfgewicht" sieht selbst ein 10 Pfünder noch aus wir gerade maßig... auch ohne Vorhalten etc.#c


----------



## Zanderseb (25. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Jabe den Aufkleber entfernt|rotwerden

 @ Rednatz
 All zu klein bin ich nicht.
 Doch man setzt den Fisch immer ein wenig in Szene.
 Nicht um ihn größer wirken zu lassen ,sondern um ihn von seiner Schokoladenseite zu zeigen.:g


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Respekt seb. das war das einzige was heute nicht geklappt hat, den hecht zu überführen. kann aber auch daran liegen das am Hecht Hot spot die Zander diesmal standen.



He He diesmal hast den fisch groß genug aufgenommen, das ich zuerst den fisch und dann deine freundin gesehen habe:q #h 


langsam muß ich auch zu catsh und release übergehen, sonnst gibts bald keine zander mehr, habe heute den 54er alleine verspeist (den anderen eingefroren), jetzt hab ich erstmal genug, weil der so sat gemacht hat:q


----------



## Rednaz (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Jabe den Aufkleber entfernt|rotwerden
> 
> @ Rednatz
> All zu klein bin ich nicht.
> ...


..ahja...soso..#t


----------



## Adrian* (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

was hast du eigentlich für ne rute??


----------



## Zanderseb (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Adrian

  Also ich habe Verschiedene Modelle.
  zum leichtem Spinnen und Wobblerangeln eine Yad Freiburg mit 10 bis 13 gr.
   Zum Gummifisch und Twisterangeln verwende ich eine Quantum Crypton Manie.
  Die ich von Jörg bekam#6


----------



## wurmschreck (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

hi
man man man un ich würd mich mal über einen freuen. bei mir klappt des irgendwie net


----------



## Jschleusi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wenn alle so gut fangen würden wie du, dann wären die Zander und Hechte bald ausgestorben. Ne mal im ernst: Das ist abnormal!! Aber:#r 

Hatte vor 3 Jahren mal nen 90ger Hecht (war da 11). Mir ist als der Hecht gebissen hat nichts eingefallen als: Papa da zuckt was!:q


----------



## Adrian* (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

setzt du die fische eigentlich zurück??  ;+


----------



## Zanderseb (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Adrian

  Natürlich!!

  Dennoch entnehme ich ab und zu mal einen wenn ich ihn Verwerten will.
  Doch wer den Fischbestand guter Gewässer Nachaltig sichern möchte,der sollte nicht die Menge seiner Fänge Abknüppeln!!

   Vorwiegend Entnehme ich "Verkrüpelte" oder Verletzte Fische .

  Es wäre doch ein Jammer wenn man gute Laichfische abschlägt ohne auf dauer die Folgen in betracht zu ziehen.
  Ich kann aber niemanden Verurteilen der all seine Fänge entnimmt.
  Denn jeder sollte selbst die nötige Reife dafür Besitzen.|rolleyes

  Ich bin diese Woche mit Mathias Fuhrmann im Rahmen einer Reportage an Heimischen Gewässern  unterwegs.

  Hier mal ein kleiner Happen vom Heutigen Tag.#6
  Mehr kann ich leider dazu noch nicht sagen,sorry#t





  Jetzt der Meister selbst beim Basteln:q





  Und Jetzt im Duett,Danke an Marko für das Fotofieren.#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hey super seb.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich bin mal auf den rest gespannt


----------



## Zanderseb (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi Pfiff

 Den rest gibt es dann in ungefähr einem Jahr zu lesen.
 Der Report ist auch bei weitem noch nicht fertig.

 Aber Psssst... jetzt 

 Na, bist du schon heiß auf Samstag??:q
 Dat wird juuut
 #h


----------



## Adrian* (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

der neben dir hat der nich die spinnrute von exori die ich hier letztens angesprochen habe??


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

ganz heiß ich verglühe fast








 wäre schön aber dat geht ja nicht

aber was lange tut wird gut oder so#h


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hallo Liebe Angelfreunde.

  Ich war diese Woche mit Mathias Fuhrmann ( www.Bodden-angeln.de ) nochmal an einer Talsperre (Koberbach) unterwegs,um die Reportage zu vervollständigen.

    Wir angelten zu dritt vom Boot aus,und liesen unsere Gummiköder richtung Damm flattern.
    In einer halben Stunde Zauberten wir 3 Zander vor die Linse.
    Sie waren nicht sehr groß,aber dennoch schön anzusehen.

    Hier habe ich mal den Mathias mit einem Koberzander.
    Meinen habe ich leider nicht mit meiner Cam abgelichtet, ich depp.
    Deswegen nur ein Bild.


----------



## Enny (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb was ist das für eine Rute, die Du in der Hand hälst, obenhalb auf dem Bild ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderseb (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Das ist eine Quantum Crypton Manie.
 in 2.70 Länge
 Diese Rute gibt es aber nicht mehr.
 Sie wurde von Jörg Stelow ,verbessert und ist seit kurzem als "Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow" Erhältlich.

www.der-angler.de

 Grüß ihn von mit wenn du bestellen solltest.:m


----------



## Enny (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Quantum Crypton Manie.
> in 2.70 Länge
> Diese Rute gibt es aber nicht mehr.
> Sie wurde von Jörg Stelow ,verbessert und ist seit kurzem als "Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow" Erhältlich.
> ...



Hab jetzt gleichmal geschaut , aber nix gefunden im Shop von Jörg Stelow  #c


----------



## Zanderseb (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Dann schick am besten eine Mail .
 Es kann aber sein das die Ruten erst im November voll und ganz erhältlich sind.

 Frag am besten mal nach.#h


----------



## **bass** (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

diese ruten sowie die verschiedenen kunstköder werden erst ende oktober anfang november erhältlich sein.


----------



## Enny (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb ich komme grad vom Händler und habe die "Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow" bestellt  #6  Das schlecht ist , wie Du schon geschrieben hast, das sie erst mitte bis ende November lieferbar ist  :c  
Also ist warten angesagt und ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht Dezember wird  |kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37083


----------



## Enny (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wie kommt es zu dem Preis von 74 Euro ? Die Rute kostet 119 Euro im Einkauf für den Händler  #c  Kann ich nicht glauben , daß das die Orginale sein soll, also Vorsichtig Leute  #6


----------



## the doctor (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Frag doch einfach mal an?
Vielleicht sind das Messepreise|kopfkrat


----------



## Enny (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch einfach mal an?
> Vielleicht sind das Messepreise|kopfkrat



Dann hätte er auf der messe 50% Rabatt bekommen , also ca. 60 Euro im Einkauf  + Händlerspanne + die gesetzliche MwSt.= 74,95 Euro  |kopfkrat 

Mein Händler kauf laut katalog die Rute für 119 Euro ein  + Händlerspanne + gesetzliche MwSt.= ca. 199 Euro

Und nun meine Frage  :q  Welcher Verkäufer gibt auf der Messe 50% Rabatt für eine Top-Angel , die sich sowieso sehr gut mit dem Namen von Jörg Strehlow verkaufen lässt ?  :q  :q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

also 74eus sind sehr komisch, da die neue um die 100euro liegen soll.

aber zum anderen finde ich es sehr schlecht eine rute schlecht zu machen die man vielleicht noch garnicht geangelt hat, also sollen diejenigen auch mal mit fakten rüberkommen und nicht sowas wie, die ringe sehen ******* aus, oder sowas.
es ist auf jedenfall nicht verkehrt bevor man sich eine rute kauft sie vorher zumindest schonmal in der hand gehabt zu haben, um sich ein kleinen eindruck zu verschaffen.
also enny laß dir nichts von irgendwelchen verkaufsstrategien erzählen.
aber deinen laden solltest du im auge behalten 200eus sinds nimmer, schau dich im november um und vergleiche, oder schreibe Jörg ne email (entwickler) er muß es wissen.


----------



## Zanderseb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@ Thilo Nrw

 Die Crypton Manie hat sich für Jörgs kurse als beste Faulenzerrute etabliert.

 Es war die Rute die wegen ihrer Aktion und härte am besten dafür geeignet war.

 Doch sie war nicht Perfekt.(es kahmen viele Verbesserungsvorschäge von seiten anderer,und Jörg nahm sich diesen an)
 Um eine ,für die Faulenzertechnik Perfekte Rute zu bekommen wurde die von Jörg verbessert.
 Nun gibt es eine Verbesserte Crypton,die zum zwecke der Rollenmetode hergestellt wurde .
 Die neue Crypton Zander eben.
 Sie soll schneller und einfacher zu Twistern sein.

 Nichts also mit Wirtschaftskram und so


----------



## robertb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Enny 199€ sind der Hammer ich glaub du solltest dir nen neuen Händler suchen. |rolleyes 

Gibts mittlerweile zwei Versionen (normal und Jörg Strehlow-Edition) oder waren die alten Infos von mir Falsch ?


----------



## Enny (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

;+  Ich schein wohl irgendwas zu verwechseln mit dem Preis. Ich klär das mit meinem Händler heut mal ab  |pftroest: Aber das die neue Crypton Manie nur 210 g wiegt und die neue Zander Jörg Strehlow 290 g , hat mich schon etwas nachdenklich gestimmt (alles aus dem z.Z. aktuellen Katalog). Wieso sollte eine Rute schwere werden ? Vielleicht hat diese mehr Wicklungen um auch den gößten Zander standzuhalten ?  #c 
Ich weiss es noch nicht , aber eins ist zumindest sehr Schade, meine Superrolle Twin Power FA 4000 ist heute gekommen und ich hab keine Rute dazu. (oben genannten Ruten erst Mitte oder Ende November lieferbar) #q


----------



## Pfiffie79 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

es kann sein das sie sagen wir sehr hecklastig ist und kann dafür auch etwas schwerer sein (wie als wenn am griffende ein blei hängt).

es könnte sich als vorteil erwiesen haben das sie dann 90g schwerer ist.

kann natürlich auch am dementsprechenden material liegen, aber mal im ernst 90g fallen nicht auf wenn die rute nicht kopflastig ist


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hall alle miteinander

 ich Raucherer heute leckere Flußbarsche
 und einen Hecht.

 Ich habe die Fische gestern eingelegt und sie gerade eben zum Trocknen aufgehängt.
 Ich habe ein Bild gemacht,denn ich wollte sie euch nicht vorenthalten.

 Ich habe auch ein Bild vom 43 cm Barsch gemacht den ich im Sommer fing.

 Da die Fische nicht im jetzigen Herbst gefangen wurden ,kommen sie noch in diesem Thread rein.#h


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Gleich nehm ich die leckeren Fischies aus der Räuchertonne.:l

 hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack,man kann den leckeren Geruch/Geschmack förmlich sehen.





 ich werde es mir gleich mal so richtig schmecken lassen.
 Es gibt doch nichts über einen frisch noch warmen geräucherten Flußbarsch.


----------



## Plumpsangler (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Hi, sag mal hast Du schon öfters Barsche geräuchert ??? Ich hatte es erst einmal probiert und war ziemlich enttäuscht, da das Fleisch meiner Ansicht zu fettarm und daher zu fest nach dem Räuchern ist. Jede Forelle ist meiner Ansicht nach wesentlich schmackhafter. Schuppst Du die Barsche vor dem Räuchern, gibt es einen besonderen Trick oder hatte ich einfach nur Pech ??? Habe sonst eigentlich gute Räuchererfahrungen mit Forellen und Aalen, aber der Barsch war nichts ... . Beste Grüße "Plumpsangler"


----------



## Zanderseb (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Barsche Räuchern geht Prima.
 Ich Verwende sie ausschlieslich dafür.

 Ich lasse die Schuppen natürlich drann,ich ess ja auch nur das Fleisch von der Haut.:q

 Zu trocken werden sie bei mir nie.

 Du darfst bei Barschen nicht zu viel Hitze geben,sondern bei ca 90 grad,eine dreifirtel Stunde lang das Feuer brennen lassen,um den Fisch gar werden zu lassen.
 Danch löschst du das Feuer mit Räuchermehl ab,und lässt sie im dicken Qualm ausräuchern bis sie abgekühlt sind.

 Sogar der Hecht war nicht zu trocken und schmeckt himmlisch:k


----------



## Plumpsangler (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder einen guten Barsch fangen werden, will ich es nochmal mit dem Räuchern probieren - vielleicht war in der Tat zu viel Hitze schuld. Danke !!!
Gruß "Plumpsangler"

PS : Hechte essen ist nicht so mein Ding, aber wenn ich den nächsten fange, schicke ich Dir den per Post zu ... . :q


----------



## Reisender (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

bei der größe des barsches sind 90 grad wohl gut. aber wenn die jungs kleinere fangen würde ich sagen so 70-75 grad und ca 30 min. da die kleinen so schnell trocken werden.

oder sind deine erfahrungen anders??
mann muß natürlich auch die größe der tonne/schrank berücksichtigen.
wenn ich deine nehme, dann kommt mir 90 grad bei der höhe einwenig hoch vor!! #c


----------



## Zanderseb (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

Ja da gebe ich dir recht.

 Deswegen lasse ich die Fische auch oft bei geringerer Hitze aber dafür länger gar werden.

 Also langsam und allmälich.
 Übrigens schmeckten sie lecker.
 Und das beste ist.....ich hab noch was :m


----------



## Adrian* (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ich zeige euch jetzt Bilder*

@Zanderseb

wie führst du eigentlich den köder?? ;+


----------

